# نصيحة يومية لحياتك الروحية ...  (( متجدد ))



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

نصيحة يومية لحياتك الروحية .. + متجدد +

فى حياتنا الروحية دائما نلجىء للوسائط الروحية كسماع الترانيم والتسابيح او قراءة الكتب الروحية واقوال الاباء والقديسين ..

ولكى نسلك فى حياة روحية سليمة دون اضطراب او تراجع عن المستوى الذى قد نصل إليه يجب أن نحرص على ..

 قراءة انجيلنا المقدس وعلينا أن نكون حريصين على دعم ارواحنا بما يناسبنا ويدفعنا للأمام لنحيا شركة حياة روحية سليمة مع رب المجد يسوع ..

وكثيرا نستمتع ونستفيد على المستوى الروحى من ما دونه الاباء والقديسين من خلال  خبراتهم ونصائحهم ..عن الصلاة .. التوبة .. الاعتراف .. 

كل يوم سنضع نصيحة يومية قد تكون ...

*  آية من الكتاب المقدس 

* كلمات لترنيمة

*  مقولة من اقوال الاباء والقديسين

*  فقرة مقتطفة من بعض الكتب الروحية


وهكذا سوف نستمتع معا كل يوم بنصيحة تفيد حياتنا الروحية

الرب يبارك حياتكم آمين  .


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> نصيحة يومية لحياتك الروحية .. + متجدد +
> 
> فى حياتنا الروحية دائما نلجىء للوسائط الروحية كسماع الترانيم والتسابيح او قراءة الكتب الروحية واقوال الاباء والقديسين ..
> 
> ...


*وايضا الخلوة الروحية مع الرب كل يوم بتجدد حياتنا باكملها 
وكنت بسمع مقولة من خادم بحبه جدا
تبدا يومك بالصلاة تنهيه بالشكر تبديه من غير صلاة تنهيه بالاستغفار
الرب يباركك 
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

الصلاة هى بلوغ العقل المملوء حبا إلى الله . إنها تشغل الذهن والقلب - الفكر والرغبة - المعرفة والحب - الحياة الكاملة للمسيحى الصالح . هى رغبة مقدسة

 القديس اغسطينوس


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

كل مشاكلنا فقاقيع هواء ترى وقت الأزمات جبال بينما فى أزمنة الراحة نستتفه ما قد ضيعناه من وقت وجهد بسبب التضخيم المقصود من الشيطان وقلة خبرتنا فى متاعبنا

ابونا يوسف اسعد


----------



## soul & life (30 أغسطس 2014)

عندما نقترب من التناول نتذكر اخطر عبارة قالها القديس الانبا رويس وهى..
(يليق بالذى يتناول جسد الرب ودمه فى داخله ان يكون من الداخل فى نقاوة احشاء العذراء التى كان فى داخلها جسد الرب)
لهذا عندما تتقدم للتناول قل :"يارب ليس من اجل استحقاقى اتناول ...ولكن من اجل احتياجى"...ليست فىّ القداسة التى اتناول بها وانما ليساعدنى التناول على حياة القداسة .


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

قال الشيطان لله: اترك لي الأقوياء فأنني كفيل بهم, أما الضعفاء فإذ ليست لهم قوة لذلك يحاربونني بقوتك أنت فلا أقدر عليهم.

تمسك دائما بضعفك امام الرب فى صلاتك واطلب منه المعونة والسند لانك بقوة رب المجد  تستقوى وتكون الغالب  على كل فكر شرير .

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

الصوم .. اذا صمت و أنت لا تدرك لماذا تصوم ..أنت تصوم فقط لأجل ان هناك صوم في الكنيسة فأنت لا تستفيد لأن الصوم ليس غاية بل وسيلة فيجب أن تفهمك جيداً لماذا هذا القانون لئلا يستعبدك القانون و لا تجني منه شيئاً)


أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (1 سبتمبر 2014)

كنت أجد قوة فى قراءة الكتب الروحية ونشيطاً فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليس الأمر كذلك الآن ؟ 

*هذه أكبر خدعة من العدو*. والدليل على ذلك:

 أبدأ اليوم بعد الصلاة بقراءة الكتاب المقدس تجد حرارة وغيرة ونشاطاً. ولكن قبل أن تختم قراءتك حدد ميعاد قراءتك القادمة وموضوع القراءة وانتظر ميعاده باشتياق. وحينما تجلس لتقرأ انس العالم وكل ما حولك وحياتك ونفسك. واعلم أن العدو يمنعك من القراءة واللذة فى التأمل فى كلمات الحياة لأنها المفتاح الدائم للتجديد والنشاط الروحى.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## اني بل (1 سبتمبر 2014)

العشوائية في قراءة الكلمة قد تفقدنا استمتعنا بالكلمة وبالنهاية قد تفضي انني نخرج كما دخلنا المهم قراءة الكلمة بانتظام ومن بدايته كل يوم اصحاح فنخرج بنتيجة مهمة لحياتنا الروحية 
موضوع مميز كالعادة رائعتي


----------



## soul & life (1 سبتمبر 2014)

الانسان الروحي يكون ايضا جادا في توبته, ولا يؤجل التوبة, وان ترك خطيئة, يتركها بجدية, فلا يعود اليها مرة اخري, ويكون جادا في مقاومة الخطايا بكل ضبط للنفس, وما اجمل قول احد القديسين: لا اتذكر ان الشياطين قد اوقعني في خطية واحدة مرتين.

والانسان الجاد في توبته, لا يعذر نفسه في سقطاته, ولا يقدم تبريرات لخطاياه, ولا يضعف امام الظروف الخارجية وضغطاتها, شأنه في ذلك شأن يوسف الصديق العفيف الذي كانت تضغط عليه الظروف الخارجية, وتحاول إخضاعه للخطية, ولكنه لم يتساهل مطلقا مع اغراء السقوط, ولا بحجة انه كان عبدا وتحت سلطان غيره, وبإمكان سيدته ان تؤذيه.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*حتى تتجدد حياتنا وارواحنا يجب الاعتراف بخطايانا اقله لله نفسه في الاماكن التي لا يوجد فيها اب اعتراف اي مثلا في الغربة حتى نتنقى انفسنا من خطاياها ونكون مؤهلين ان  تنناول القربان المقدس  وان نعد الله ان نسعى جاهدين بان لا نقع في الخطايا التي وقعنا بها سابقا وان نطلب معونته بهذا الامر وهو سيبارك قرارنا هذا وهو سيساعدنا على تغلبنا على اهوائنا الجسدية العالمية ويجعلنا ثابتين فيه لا نخطئ اليه وهو يثبت فينا فنكون بحق ابناءا له*


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

سنين طويلة من الجهد والمحاولات والمآسى والفشل لا تساوى لحظة العثور على الرب والارتماء فى حضنه، لأنه يزيل كل أخطائنا ويصحح كل ما تخلف من حماقاتنا بطريقة مدهشة دون أى خلل أو تشويه.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

"لا تكن إلا فرحا " معناها لا تقل إلا كلام حلو .. الكلمه الحلوه مفرحه للى بيقولها اكتر من اى حد تانى .. يعنى لما تقول حاجه حلوه او تدعى لشخص و تقوله "ربنا معاك او ربنا يفرحك..... " يعود عليك انت كمان فربنا يديك الخير اللى بتتمناه للناس .. انت تقول و ربنا يصرف و يدى 

(عظه لا تكون الا فرحا لأبونا داود لمعى)


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

كثيرون تعلّموا كيف يقدّمون الخدّ الآخر، ولكنهم لم يتعلّموا كيف يحبّون ضاربهم. المسيح رب المجد، واضع الوصيّة ومنفّذها الأول، عندما لُطم على خدّه بواسطة عبد رئيس الكهنة ردّ قائلاً: "إن كنت قد تكلَّمت رديًا فاشهد على الردي، وإن حسنًا فلماذا تضربني؟!" (يو 18: 23). فهو لم يقدّم الخدّ الآخر، ومع ذلك فقد كان قلبه مستعدًا لخلاص الجميع لا بضرب خده الآخر فقط من ذلك العبد، بل وصلب جسده كله.

القدّيس أغسطينوس


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يكن قلبك ضيقًا..
يتأثر بسرعة، ويتضايق بسرعة، ويندفع للانتقام لنفسه..
بل كن كبيرًا في قلبك، وواسع الصدر، تحتضن في داخلك جميع المسيئين إليك.
وحينئذ ستشعر بالسلام الداخلي، وتدرك بركة القلب الكبير..

لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2014)

احتمال الإساءة، ومغفرة الإساءة، ونسيان الإساءة، ومحبتك لمن أساء إليك. ففي أية درجة من هذه كلها تضع نفسك ؟؟!!
درب نفسك على هذه الدرجات الروحية، لكي تصل إلى نقاوة القلب. وإن لم تستطع أن تصل إلى أية واحدة منها، فعلى الأقل لا تبدأ بالإساءة إلى غيرك..

خذ موقف المظلوم لا موقف الظالم. واعلم أن الله سيقف إلى جانبك. وأما الظالم فإنه يعادى الله قبل أن يعاديك، وسيقف الله ضده.

و عندما يقف الله معك ضد ظالميك، قل له كما قال السيد المسيح: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون"..

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## soul & life (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الكاهن لا يُعلِّق على الخطايا بعد سماعها ومغفرتها إلاَّ بقول المسيح: “لا تخطئ أيضاً”. فليس هذا مجال الوعظ والإرشاد. فاعتراف الخطايا رهيب، إذ ينقل من الدينونة إلى الحياة.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الحلو في الحياة انو نعترف بالخطئ ونطلب السماح ..فكم بالحري ابونا السماوي اللي بيكره الخطية لكن بيحب الخاطي وكم جميل لو جئنا لعنده معترفين بذنوبنا وخطايانا فهو امين وعادل يغفر لنا أخطاءنا 
مواضيعك رووووعة ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (5 سبتمبر 2014)

النمو في الحياة الروحية هو عمل الروح القدس الخاص و لا يحتاج لكثرة سماع أو قراءة انما يحتاج جداً لهدوء و صلاة في المخدع و تواضع و تفتيش القلب مع الصوم و القراءة في الكتاب بدموع و انسحاق لمعرفة مشيئة الله من جهة الحياة الجديدة و ليس لمعرفة قوانين أو مبادئ أو حقائق الروح و اللاهوت العالية أو الفحص عن الأمور الغامضة

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

إذا وثق الإنسان بذاته، يبدأ بعمل خطير وهو: استقلال ذاته عن الله...
يثق بتدبيره لنفسه، وتحلو تدابيره في عينيه، فلا يستشير الله في شيء ويقول: ما دمت أعرف، فلماذا اطلب معرفة من الله، ولماذا أطلب معونة؟

لذلك فالواثق بذاته: تصعب علية جدًا حياة التسليم.
حياة التسليم تحتاج إلى اتضاع قلب، وعدم التمسك بالرأي الخاص، وبالتالي تقف ضدها تمامًا حرب الذات.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

آه لو علم الخطاة أنهم عمل الله و مسرة قلبه ..لو تأكد الخاطئ أن مكانته عند الله هي المكانة الأولى في اهتمامات القدير و تدبيره منذ الأزل و أن بال الله ظل مشغولاً بعودته كل الدهور و أن السماء تترقب كلها رجوعه لما خجل من نفسه أو احتقر قدرته أو أجل عودته.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## happy angel (6 سبتمبر 2014)

مواضيعك جميلة جدااا ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2014)

فكرة  الموضوع جميله جداٌ يانيفوو

دايما بتبهريني بأختياراتك

واكيد متابعه معاكي طبعاٌ
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*فكره جميله اوى سول
دايما متميزه فى افكارك حبيبتى 

الصلاه تجعل الايمان اشد رسوخا من الجبال.
الصلاه مفتاح السماء وبقوتها يستطيع 
الانسان كل شيهى مصدر لكل الفضائل
هى اساس الايمان (القديس اغسطينوس)*


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

الرب قريب قريب وهو متواضع وصوته خفيض أخفض من صوت إنسان لا يسمع صوت ابن الله إلا الذي وسع قلبه وذهنه، ليفهم لغته التي يصيغ حروفها ونبراتها من الحب والحنان والسلام والترفق والعناية الساهرة الأبوية رغم كل مظاهر .قسوة الحياة وظروفها

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2014)

آمين تعال يابابا احنا مشتاقين لنشوفك ...
كلمة الرب قريب بتعزي كل محتاج ومحب لرؤية رب المجد ....لكن بتكون غير ذلك للناس للي لسى ما اختبروا النعمة وذاقوها
ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب 
الرب حلوووو وقريب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

الروح القدس في حياة الناس"
الروح القدس هو الإقنوم الإلهي المُرسل لنا ليُهيئ للإنسان
الإنتقال من حالة إتصال شديد بالعالم إلى حالة إتصال حقيقي بالله
وبغير الروح القدس يستحيل ان يتم هذا الإنتقال
لإنة إنتقال من مادة إلى روح
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2014)

كل مرة تقعون فى حيرة وارتباك واضطراب وتختل كل أفكاركم وتتدهور صحكتم ويتوقف تدبيركم، افحصوا ذواتكم تجدون العلة فى انشغالكم بأنفسكم ونسيانكم النظر إلى المسيح. وفى اللحظة التى ترفعون فيها عيونكم نحو الرب تتلاشى كل مخاوفكم وأوهامكم فى لحظة، وتجدون أنفسكم واقفين على الصخر وأمواج الشك والاضطراب انسحبت من تحت أرجلكم.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2014)

ان أردت أن تحب اللة ، ابدأ أولا بمحبة الناس . اخدم الناس . ساعدهم. احترمهم ، ابذل نفسك عنهم وعندئذ تجد أن محبة اللة قد دخلت تلقائيا الى قلبك . 

( قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث )


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ابني، لا تسلك في الطريق معهم. امنع رجلك عن مسالكهم
لأن أرجلهم تجري إلى الشر وتسرع إلى سفك الدم
لأنه باطلا تنصب الشبكة في عيني كل ذي جناح
أما هم فيكمنون لدم أنفسهم. يختفون لأنفسهم
هكذا طرق كل مولع بكسب. يأخذ نفس مقتنيه
( امثال 1: 15-19 )


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*يا إخوتى، قوتكم وهدوؤكم وسلامكم وفرحكم هو فى الخروج عن ذواتكم والكف عن الاهتمام بأموركم الشخصية.

أبونا متى المسكين*


----------



## soul & life (11 سبتمبر 2014)

كيف نستفيد من عيد النيروز/عيد الشهداء؟

† أما الآن ونحن في عيد الشهداء فليتنا نفكر ماذا نستفيد من عيد النيروز في حياتنا.
† نحن نقول أننا أبناء الشهداء. فكيف تكون لنا نفسية الشهداء الذين هم آبائنا؟
† كيف يكون لنا نفس مشاعرهم ونفس إيمانهم؟
† في بداية عام جديد للشهداء ليت كل واحد منا يفكر كيف يبدأ هذا العيد بداية طيبة. على الأقل يكتسب فضيلة تنمو معه ويدرب نفسه عليها طوال العام.

كتاب عيد النيروز
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*الإنسان أخ لكل إنسان
هذة الحقيقة تريحنا أحياناً وتصدمنا أحياناً
ننادي بها في أوقات السمو الروحي والتجلي
ثم ننكرها عندما ننهزم
تحت ثورة الذات وإلحاح التعصب
*

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الإيمان بالمسيح يعطى الإنسان المؤمن الصادق فى إيمانه نوعاً من السلام والهدوء والسكينة تعيننا على اجتياز صعوبات العالم باحتمال ويسر. فالإيمان بالمسيح أصبح عامود الحياة الثابت والراسخ فى عيشتنا 
يستطيع الآخرون أن يلحظوه ويغبطوه.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

في الشركة مع الروح يتحتم الخضوع لمشيئة الروح ..فتستجيب النفس تلقائياً و بسهولة لكل مشورات الرب و كل استجابة سريعة و مذعنة يقابلها دائماً راحة لا توصف مصدرها راحة الروح نفسه في احشاء الانسان

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

+ سامحني يا رب إن كنت أصلي بدون حرارة
فأنا أصلي بالفراغ الذي في قلبي وأنت الذي تعطيني الحرارة
أنت الذي تسكب نارك المقدسة في قلبي
خذ صلاتي كما هي بنقصها فالأمور لا تبدأ كاملة والكمال هو من عندك
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

افحص قلبك جيداً، وتأكد من سلامة مشاعره، واطرد منه كل ظلمة، بمحبة الله التي إن دخلت قلبك طردت منه كل محبة للعالم وللخطية.

وينبغي أن تثق بأن الخطية ظلمة. يكفي أنك لا تستطيع أن تفعلها إلا في الظلام، في الخفاء، في غير ملاحظة الناس لك... وإن تكشفت لأحد، تحاول أن تغطيها بالأعذار أو التبريرات، أو الكذب، أو بإلصاقها بغيرك، لكي تبقي في الظلام لا يراها أحد فيك...

ومادام الله نوراً، إذن فالخطية وهي ظلمة تفصلك عن الحياة مع الله.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تستهن بالصور والمناظر والكلمات القبيحة إذا وقعت عليها عيناك وأذناك واستحسنتها، لأنها 

سوف تطاردك وتغريك للتنازل والتلذذ بها أكثر، فإذا تهاونت معها فى البداية، سوف تتسلط 

عليك فى النهاية بالرغم عن إرادتك، فتهين طهارتك، وتوسخ نيتك، وتذل عقلك، وتوردك موارد 

الهزء، وتجعلك آلة فى يد الشيطان. ترفضها فتتبعك، تجحدها فتتمسك بك، تنساها فتتمثل 

أمامك ولا تتركك حتى تدفع لها ثمنا باهظا من وقتك وصبرك وعزيمتك.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ضع حدا فاصلا بين النجاسة والطهارة
بداية تقديس الفكر فى التدبير الروحانى أن يضع الإنسان حدا فاصلا بين النجس والطاهر، الحلال والحرام، فلا يستحسن النجاسة ولا يقبل الحرام، لا بالعين ولا بالأذن ولا بالفم ولا بالفكر ولا بالضمير، بل يرذلها سرا وعلنا، ويرفضها من كل قلبه باعتبار أن الموت يكمن له فيها.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*ابعد عيناك عن كل ماهو ينجس ويطهر روحك ونفسك بل غض نظرك عن هذه الاشياء وعن العالم كله لانه فاني وزائل وارفع عينك نحو السماء نحو موطن الله الازلي الابدي واعمل كل ما بوسعك في كسب رضا الله عنك واكتناز كنوزا روحية سماوية وغذي روحك باستمرار لانها محتاجة لغذاء يجددها ويشددها ويقويها بين فترة واخرى والله معك امين*


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السماء ايها الاحباء ليست فوق رؤسكم ..هي في قلوبكم ..اُعطىّ للانسان ان يحتويها في عقله و قلبه ..و هي تستعلن بالعين الروحية و ليس بالعين المادية ..حتى انك اذا أردت أن ترى سماء الروح ..غمض عينيك و افتح قلبك ..فهي داخلة في مجال الروح و في نفس الوقت مفتوحة على اعماقنا
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ليس الإيمان (أو الأمانة) هو مجرد عقائد جامدة تحفظها عن ظهر قلب، من علم اللاهوت وتعليم الكنيسة، بل الإيمان هو بالحري يقين داخلي عميق، وثقة كاملة بالله وصفاته وعمله. 

 إيماننا بالله ووجوده ورعايته وحفظه، يعطينا سلامًا داخليًا، وراحة في القلب والفكر، واطمئنانًا بأن الله مادام موجودًا، إذن فهو يهتم بنا أكثر مما نهتم بأنفسنا، لذلك علينا أن نعيش في هذا السلام ونثبت فيه .


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

الذي ينبغي أن يعرفة كل إنسان
أن المسيح لما أعطى وصاياة الروحية للإنسان
أعطاها وهو على بينة من قيمة هذة الوصايا 
ونفعها للإنسان ليخلق فية شخصية
كاملة،حرة،طاهرة،شجاعة،نيرة
خالية من أثر الخطيئة المُمرض للنفس

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*عجبت لمن تشغله حياته على الأرض وتحتل كل أفكاره واهتماماته ومشاعره
ولو وجه هذا الانسان نظره الى فوق لوجد أن كل ضيق هاهنا يتحول ال اكليل فى  السماء وكل تعب هنا له أجره هناك فأيهما تختار هنا أم هناك؟
البابا شنوده *


----------



## soul & life (21 سبتمبر 2014)

إن كل تعزية من الناس أو الملائكة هى باطلة إذا لم يكن للإنسان علاقة مباشرة مع الرب يسوع الذى عليه وحده وبه تقاس كل كلمة وكل تعزية. فإذا لم يختم المسيح على القلب بخاتم صورته البهية، فإن القلب لن يستوعب تعزية أو معرفة على الإطلاق.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (21 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تفيدنا الصلاة من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء... فإن صلينا مـن
أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشارين، أما إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصلينا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبته للبشر.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## soul & life (21 سبتمبر 2014)

ربما لا يرى أحد يدَك وهي تُسرع وتسند من يتهاوى...
ربما لا يدرك من حولك حبًّا يتردد أصداؤه في أعمال خير لإنسان...
ربما تمر بك لحظات تظن فيها أن ما تفعله لا يُجدي...
ربما تعتقد أن الأزمان مرت وطُوِيَ معها الخير... 
في رحلة لا تنتهى من النسيان ...
أبدًا، صديقي
فالخير أبدًا لا يموت!

الأنبا ارميا


----------



## soul & life (22 سبتمبر 2014)

إن لحظة عزاء واحدة معه تساوى حياة هذا الدهر كلها حتى لو كانت فى سماع عظات وقراءة كتب. إن سر المسيح مفتوح لكل نفس تحفظ نفسها فى طهارة الروح والجسد وتتوسل إليه فى صبر. فليعطيكم الله صبر المسيح وبره لتمتلئوا بكل عزاء الروح القدس.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (22 سبتمبر 2014)

من يشبه ذاك الواحد الجلي الذي يسهر ويصلي في الخفاء، تحيطه هالة من النور الخفي وسط الظلمة الخارجية، أما الشرير فكابن للظلمة يسلك، إنه يقف في ضياء النهار، ومع أن النور يكسوه من الخارج لكن الظلمة تكتنفه من الداخل.

أيها الأحباء، ليتنا لا ننخدع بأننا ساهرون، لأن من لا يسهر بالبر، فسهره لا يُحسب له!

القديس مار إفرآم السرياني


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2014)

إن كل ما مضى من قوى، هي قوى بشرية محضة، محدودة، عاجزة عن إسعاد الإنسان، أو إنارة الطريق، ما لم تكن جميعها تحت مظلة الصلاة:

 أي أن يكون الإنسان في روح صلاة مستمرة قبل وأثناء وبعد المشروع، وأن يكون أيضًا في روح تسليم مستمرة طوال المشوار، تاركًا للرب أن يقول كلمته في أي مرحلة، ومهما كانت، بالموافقة، أو بالرفض، أو بالتأجيل، في ثقة كاملة أنه أكثر حنانا، وأكثر قدرة، وأكثر علمًا... 

لذلك فهو يلح على الله باستمرار أن يكون سائرًا في طريقه، وان تكون مشيئته متسقة ومتحدة مع إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة" (رو12: 2).

 ومن خلال الصلاة والتسليم، يتدخل الله، ويتمم مشيئته المقدسة، ويعلن رأيه في الأمر، ورأيه هو الرأي البناء والكامل والمريح.

الأنبا موسى .


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

اجتهد أن تجعل عقلك أصم وأبكم أثناء الصلاة، وهكذا تقدر أن تصلي... 
كل عمل انتقامي تأتيه ضد أخ آذاك، سيكون حجر عثرة وقت الصلاة... 
الصلاة ابنة للوداعة وعدم الغضب... 
الصلاة ثمرة الفرح والشكر... 
الصلاة إقصاء للحزن وثبوط العزيمة... 
كل مشقة تتقبلها بحكمة، تلقى ثمارها وقت الصلاة... 
إذا كنت صبوراً صليت دوماً بفرح...


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تكسل فى الذهاب الى الكنيسة وقت الصلاة الجامعة و اكمل عبادتك لله بخوف و  اذا مضيت الى الكنيسة فاياك ان تجلس عند الباب و هم داخلون للصلاة و احفظ نفسك و كن خائفا من الله 

القديس اكليمادوس


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2014)

ان الروح والكنيسة والاباء يدعو كل انسان – فى مثل حالتنا – اعتمد فى طفولته ولم يدرك بعد – يدعوه ان يتوب ويرجع بكل قلبه الى المسيح الذى صُلب من اجل خطايانا واقيم لاجل تبريرنا 
يناديه الروح القدس ان يقبل المسيح المخلص المصلوب لاجله قبولاً شخصياً ويتوب مسلماً قلبه وحياته للمخلص المُحب الذى باسمه اعتمد فى طفولته ودُفن معه فى المعمودية لكى يعيش بعد ذلك فى جدة الحياة


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2014)

• القديس يوحنا كاسيانوس 

* يجب أن تكون لدينا الحميّةُ في حِفظ مجموعة الأسفار المقدّسة، وأن نستعيدها في ذاكرتنا بلا انقطاع. إذْ فيما يكون الانتباه منشغِلاً بالقراءة والدرس، لا يعود للأفكار السيّئة سبيلٌ من بعدُ إلى أسْر النفْس في شباكها.

 ولكن، إن كنتم تبتغون التوصّل إلى معرفةٍ حقيقيّةٍ للكتب [المقدّسة]، فعجّلوا أوّلاً إلى اكتساب تواضع قلبٍ راسخ. فهو الذي يقودكم، لا إلى العِلم الذي يَنفخ (أنظر1كو8: 1)، بل إلى العِلم الذي يُنير بإتمام المحّبة؛ إذْ يستحيل على النفس غير المطهَّرة أن تفوز بهبة العِلم الروحي...

 واحنرزوا بأبلغ الاهتمام شأناً من أن تصير حمّيتُكم للمطالعة سببَ هلاك بادّعائات باطلة.


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2014)

احذروا من روح القلق والضجر والفشل، لأن الذى يطلب السماء ينبغى أن يستهين بالتعب والألم والموت. فاجعلوا المسيح المصلوب أمام عيونكم لكى تحلو لكم الطريق الضيقة وتتلذذوا بالتعب حباً وكرامة للذى مات عنا.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2014)

الطريق أمامكم مفتوح للمجد، فلا تسدوه بقلقكم وثرثرة لسانكم وتذمركم. أنا أعلم أن بينكم إخوة غير شاكرين، قد دس العدو فى قلوبهم روح عدم رضى وروح عدم الشكر، مجاناً وبلا سبب، فإلى هؤلاء أتوسل أن يفيقوا من دوخة العدو التى سحبهم إليها ويلتفتوا إلى خلاصهم لئلا يصبحوا يوماً فيجدوا أنفسهم خارج دائرة نعمة المسيح حيث تنتظرهم مرارة الندم والتحسر بلا رجاء.


----------



## soul & life (29 سبتمبر 2014)

الشكر



السالك في محبة الله يرى كل ما يحدث له خيراً.

الله يصنع معنا الخير و نحن في برنا ونحن ايضاً في خطيتنا في دنسنا ووحلنا وقذارتنا الخير الذي فيه لا يتوقف على بر فينا وهو يصنع الخير من أجل طيبته وحنانه وبره وصلاحه وليس من أجل استحقاقنا أو من أجل برنا

لا يهم ان كان الدواء حلواً او مراً المهم انه مادام من يد الطبيب فلا بد ان يكون خيراً
فلنشكر صانع الخيرات ...الله يصنع خيراً حتى لو فعل الناس بنا شراً فإن الله يحول الشر إلى خير لأن الله رحوم


----------



## soul & life (30 سبتمبر 2014)

أعطنا يا رب يد معونتك لأننا في أحتياج

 عظيم إلي قوة معونتك تقست القلوب و قلت المحبة بين الجميع !!

 علم قلوبنا محبتك فنعرف الحب و لتكن محبتنا بلا رياء


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2014)

+  لنفتّشْ في الكتاب المقدّس عمّا يهب من النعمة وعمّا يتضمّن من المعنى، إذ إنّه الدليل الذي يُفضي بالجميع إلى الرجاء الذي لا يَبلى: هذه هي فائدة كلّ الكتاب الموحى به من الله. 

فلْنخرنّ إذاً عند قدمًي المسيح مخلّصنا ولنصرخْ إليه بورعٍ قائلين: "يا ملك الملوك ومحبّ البشر، امنح المعرفة للجميع، وأرشدنا في سبيل وصاياك لنعرف طريق الملكوت، إذْ هي التي نصبو إلى سلوكها ليكون لنا أيضا الإكليلُ غيرٌ الفاسد


• القدّيس رومانوس


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2014)

إن كان الله لك فكل شيء لك حتى لو كنت محروماً من كل شيء،
وإن لم يكُن الله لك فأنت محروم من كل شيء حتى لو كنت تملك كل شيء. 
+الرب هو الطبيب العظيم الذي يشفي الجروح ، سيشفي كل جروحك مهما كان عمقها أو اتساعها أو قدمها.

القديس أنطونيوس الكبير


----------



## soul & life (5 أكتوبر 2014)

يجب ألا نصلى لكي نعرف المستقبل، أو نطلب هذه المعرفة كأجر لنسكنا، بل لتكن صلاتنا لكي يكون الرب معنا معينًا لنا للنصرة على إبليس، وإن حدث إننا رغبنا مرة في معرفة المستقبل لمجد الله فلنكن طاهري الذهن، لأنني اعتقد أنه إن تطهرت النفس تمامًا، وكانت في حالتها الطبيعية، استطاعت أن ترى أكثر وأبعد من الشياطين لنقاوة نظرها، ولأن الرب يعلن لها، كنفس إليشع التي رأت جيوش الملائكة واقفة بجوارها.


الأنبا انطونيوس


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2014)

حاول تشوف انت تُهت منين وايه سبب البعد اساساً 
علشان تقدر ترجع من نفس الطريق حاول تتذكر الطريق اللى مشيت فية وبعدت عن يسوع ارجع ودوس على العقبات والشهوات
اللى قابلتك وانت بتبعد 
انت اكتر واحد عارف مشكلتك
وعارف سبب بعدك وحزنك 
سبت ايد ابوك ليه يا ابن يسوع ؟؟
دور وهتلاقى الاجابة جواك
وساعتها هاتعرف ترجع
وتأكد انك هتلاقيه فاتح احضانه
بكل الحب بينادى عليك وبيرحب بيك
اوعى تياس او تحبط لانك لما هترجع
مش هتلاقى سهولة الرجوع زى البعد
أكيد والمشوار اللى اخدته فى لحظات وأيام
ممكن تاخد وقت اكتر فى الرجوع
لأن محاربتنا ليست مع دم ولحم
لكن مع اجناد الشر الروحية 
وجهادك هايكون مدى الحياة 
هاتقع وتقوم مايهمكشى 
لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى ان سقطت اقوم تمسك بالرجاء

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2014)

الحب الالهي هو نور يدخل القلب ويجعل النفس تحب البشر حتي الأعداء وتجعل النفس تقبل كل شيء حتي الداء
انه معني الحياة وبدونه الحياة شقاء


----------



## soul & life (10 أكتوبر 2014)

نحن نصلي لا لنحصل على أجوبة مباشرة في أغلب الأحيان ولكن لكي ندخل في دائرة النور لنرى ما لم نكن نراه من قبل ، وحينما نرى ، ندرك ، فنستطيع أن نقرّر ونختار. لذا كتب القديس غريغوريوس اللاّهوتي : "إن كان أحدٌ قد عرف الله أو عُدَّ عارفًا لله، فليست معرفته سوى أنّه تعرَّض للنور أكثر من غيره".

ابونا سيرافيم البراموسي


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2014)

راحه الله وراحتنا شىء مشترك، لذلك هو يتضايق فى كل ضيقتنا، لأنه يستريح فى راحتنا. ولكن إن ملنا إلى راحة فى غير الله، الله يضايقنا لأنه يسر بأن يسحقنا بالحزن حتى نستريح راحة حقة لا راحة غاشة مهلكة.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صدقونى حتى الشيطان و حتى كل قوى الشر ، ربنا يحكُمها بذاته و يضع لها حدوداً .... و إلا لو كان القوى يأكل الضعيف ما عاش الناس على الأرض أبداً ، لولا تدخل الله .. و يتدخل بقوة .

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (13 أكتوبر 2014)

لنلتصق بالذين يتعهدون السلام بتقواهم لا بالذين يمتهنون الرغبة في التقوى بالرياء.
قيل: "باركوا بأفواههم أما قلوبهم فتلعن" (مز 63: 4). وقيل أيضًا: "أحبوه بفمهم وكذبوا عليه بلسانهم، وأما قلبهم فلم يكن مستقيمًا معه ولا ثبتوا في عهده"، "لتبكم شفاه الكذب" (مز 78: 36-37؛ 31: 8).

القديس إكليمندس الروماني


----------



## soul & life (14 أكتوبر 2014)

احنا كلنا لسه منعرفش ربنا .. كلنا لسه على البر .. و التجارب جايه

 بشكل أساسى علشان (( نتعرف به ))...

جوا التجارب بنشوف ربنا و كأننا اول مرة نشوفه و نلمسه و نعرفه ... 

التجارب هدفها الأساسي تقربنا من ربنا اكتر ...

أبونا داوود لمعى


----------



## soul & life (15 أكتوبر 2014)

" كيف لنا ان نطهر انفسنا من الاثم 
, ان لم نكن مؤمنين باله يهيمن على الجنس البشرى ؟ 
لن يمكننا ذلك بالتأكيد 
ولكن ولأن لدينا القناعة اننا سوف نعطى حساباً عن كل شئ فى حياتنا الراهنة لله خالقنا وخالق هذا العالم 
لذا فنحيا حياة منضبطه وخيرة وان كانت محتقرة "ا
لعلامة اثيناغوراس


----------



## soul & life (16 أكتوبر 2014)

لقد طوَّب الرب الكثيرين لكنه لم يعد بمعاينة الله سوى أنقياء القلب... إننا لا نعاين الله في مكان ما بل نعاينه في القلب النقي. لا نبحث عنه بالعين الجسديّة، فإنه لا يُحد بالنظر ولا بسمع الأذن، ولا يُعرف بخطواته، وإنما وهو غائب (بالجسد) نراه، وقد يكون موجوداً (بالجسد) ولا نراه. لم يره جميع التلاميذ لذلك قال: 

"أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟" (يو 14: 9) أما من استطاع أن يدرك ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو ويعرف محبّة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة (أف 3: 18-19) فإنه يرى المسيح ويرى الآب أيضًا. لأننا "الآن لا نعرف المسيح حسب الجسد" (1 كو 5: 16) بل حسب الروح... فليترآف الله علينا ويرحمنا ويملأنا إلى ملء الله حتى نستطيع أن نعاينه.
القدّيس أمبروسيوس


----------



## soul & life (16 أكتوبر 2014)

لقد طوَّب الرب الكثيرين لكنه لم يعد بمعاينة الله سوى أنقياء القلب... إننا لا نعاين الله في مكان ما بل نعاينه في القلب النقي. لا نبحث عنه بالعين الجسديّة، فإنه لا يُحد بالنظر ولا بسمع الأذن، ولا يُعرف بخطواته، وإنما وهو غائب (بالجسد) نراه، وقد يكون موجوداً (بالجسد) ولا نراه. لم يره جميع التلاميذ لذلك قال: 

"أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟" (يو 14: 9) أما من استطاع أن يدرك ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو ويعرف محبّة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة (أف 3: 18-19) فإنه يرى المسيح ويرى الآب أيضًا. لأننا "الآن لا نعرف المسيح حسب الجسد" (1 كو 5: 16) بل حسب الروح... فليترآف الله علينا ويرحمنا ويملأنا إلى ملء الله حتى نستطيع أن نعاينه.
القدّيس أمبروسيوس


----------



## soul & life (17 أكتوبر 2014)

" كل شئ من أمور العالم هو زائل فأسرع وتذكر اسم الله أمام عينيك وكن حريصا فى أن تتوب لأن زمانك فى هذا العالم قليل "
- القديس اغسطينوس


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

لأنه إن كان المسيح يحيا فينا ، أو إن كنا مولودين من الله فنحن أبناء السماء وبقوة السمائيين نعيش على الارض مديدا او قصيرا ، فالنهايه فوق مع المسيح ، شئ نحن مستعدون ان نبيع انفسنا ونبيع الحياه على الارض كلها لكي يكون لنا هذا ..
ابونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مهما ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻣﺠﺮَّﺣﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻄﺎﻳﺎ، ﻓﺈﻥّ ﺍﻟﺴﻴّﺪ ﻳﺨﻠّﺼﻪ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪّﺳﺔ ﺷﺮﻁ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻘﺪّﻡ ﺑﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﻭﺍﻋﻴﺎً ﺃﻧّﻪ ﺧﺎﻃﺊ ﺑﺠﻤﻠﺘﻪ...
 .من اقوال القديس سيرافيم ساروفيسكي


----------



## اني بل (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يقبل الخاطي اذا تاب وندم عن الخطايا ...
والخطية خاطئة جداااا 
وبتعمل عمل السكين بتجرح 
ربنا يريد ان يداوينا ويمنحنا فرصة لنحيا الحياة اللائقة 
ربنا يباركك 
احلى تقييم


----------



## soul & life (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*يوم ان تصل للمحبة سوف ترى ان كل شئ بجوارها يعتبر نفاية

أبونا متى المسكين*


----------



## soul & life (23 أكتوبر 2014)

كاختبار بسيط يمكن أن يًمارسه كل واحد. يمكنك وأنت راكع في الصلاة أن يكون لك قلب طفل وأنت تتكلَّم مع الله ببساطة وثقة
في استجابة لصلاتك؛ فستشعر في الحال بمشاعر الطفولة
تتجدَّد فيك، وأنه الله قريب منك جداً، وتبتدئ تفهم
الأمور الروحية ببساطة.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> *يوم ان تصل للمحبة سوف ترى ان كل شئ بجوارها يعتبر نفاية*
> 
> *أبونا متى المسكين*


 
فعلا اللي يختبر ربناا يدرك تمامااا هالحب الفريد المضحي لأجله 
كان الموت الي ..الك لكن ربنا بحبه العجيب ارتضى الموت بدالي ...بدالك ليعطنا حياةة
كم انت عظيم ومحب ياربي 
ولكم تشكرك كل عضو فيني ويترنم لساني بحمدك 
ربنا يباركك 
تقييم


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كاختبار بسيط يمكن أن يًمارسه كل واحد. يمكنك وأنت راكع في الصلاة أن يكون لك قلب طفل وأنت تتكلَّم مع الله ببساطة وثقة
> في استجابة لصلاتك؛ فستشعر في الحال بمشاعر الطفولة
> تتجدَّد فيك، وأنه الله قريب منك جداً، وتبتدئ تفهم
> الأمور الروحية ببساطة.
> أبونا متى المسكين


 
محبة ربنا بتخلينا نشعر احنا وعم نركع وكأننا مستريحين لأنه ربنا مريح بكل شئ بحبه بلمسته بحنانه بعطفه بابويته وحتى بجبروته رااائع 
وربنا بيدعونا نجي بقلب نقي نقاء قلب الطفل عنده وبحب شديد ....
يارب ساعدني بها لصبااح ونقي قلبي والتمس مني ماهو مرضي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2014)

لا يوجد فى الأرض كلها من يفرح فى الموت وأخبار الموت وتهديد الموت إلا نحن، لأن فى الموت تحقيق رجائنا فى القيامة. فإن متنا فموتنا قيامة، وفى قيامتنا رجاء ميراثنا فى السماء.
فمن ذا الذى يخاف الموت أو يرهب، إن كان فى الموت دخول الراحة الأبدية التى نحلم بها كل يوم.

ابونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2014)

بدون حياة مع المسيح صادقة وأمينة، لا يمكن أن يدوم إنسان على الطريق المؤدى للحياة الأبدية، وأى مكر أو التواء أو خبث يسكن فى قلب الإنسان لابد أن يوصله إلى نهاية بعيدة جداً عن المسيح.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2014)

نعم تكلموا بالحق، نعم تكلموا بالحق، ولكن ليس كدينونة أو باستهزاء أو على سبيل الحقد، بل بقلب وديع تكلموا معاً بالخير من أجل الخير.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (27 أكتوبر 2014)

إن كنت في غاية الشيب وأخطأت فأدخل إلى الكنيسة واندم لإن هذا المكان هو مستشفى وليس محكمة وهو لايطلب مجازاة على الخطايا بل يهب صفح الخطايا
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)


----------



## soul & life (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الإنسان الحر هو ذاك الذى لاتستعبده الملذات الجسدية بل يتحكم في الجسد بتمييز صالح وعفة
الانبا انطونيوس


----------



## soul & life (29 أكتوبر 2014)

الذى ينفتح قلبه للرب لا ينغلق فى وجه إنسان مهما كان هذا الإنسان، فاختبروا أنفسكم دائماً، وهذبوا القلب بتأديب الندامة الجارحة، وأصلحوا لأنفسكم طريقاً متضعاً فى كل قلب، لأنكم بهذا تعدون طريقاً للرب فى وسط الجماعة، لأن القلوب المنفتحة لبعضها تتهيأ لقبول الرب حيث يجد فيها راحته. وأنتم بدون الرب عدم، وبه عروس مزينة.
غاية الرب من وجودنا الفردى أن نتحد به، وغاية اتحاد كل منا بالرب أن يكون الكل واحداً فيه.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*لقد تعودنا أن نسمع كلمة " الاختبار الروحي " بفتور و كأنها أمر يتعلق بالقديسين الذين رحلوا ..و لكن ما أود أن أؤكده لكم أنه يستحيل قبول المسيح اذا لم نتعرف عليه و ذلك من خلال تجربتنا الخاصة على ابسط مستوى " قراءة ,صلاة , سؤال بضمير صالح ... انها دعوة للملء

أبونا متى المسكين*


----------



## soul & life (30 أكتوبر 2014)

لا تطلب من الرب أن يرفع عنك الضيقة ، و إنما أن يُعطيك بركتها ... و فى الواقع أنت لا تعلم ما هو المفيد لك : أن ترتفع الضيقة أم تبقى .
( البابا شنودة الثالث )


----------



## soul & life (31 أكتوبر 2014)

زيادة التذمر عند الضيقة لا تعمل شيئاً إلا فى إنها تزيد من رحمة الله ، فتزيد الضربات لضمان خلاص النفس
* أما قبول وسائل الله هذه بما هى عليه من مرارة وعلقم، فهذا معناه أن الإنسان الجديد المحبوس فى الداخل بدأ ينضج ويعى ويسعى لحريته من طغيان النفس وإفسادها لحياة الإنسان
* هنا الشكر والصلاة وقبول الضربات والإذلالات والضيقات والمحن والضغوط والأمراض التى يرسلها الله، تعمل على سرعة إنكسار النفس وإنطلاق الإنسان الجديد حيث يكون معنى ذلك أن الروح بمساعدة الروح القدس بدأت تأخذ سلطانها على النفس وتطرحها إلى الأرض

الاب متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

نصيحتي إن جاز لي النصح لكلّ من يرى شيئًا سلبيًّا في الكنيسة من حوله أن يبدأ بنفسه ، أن يكون بؤرة ضياء وحبّ ووعي واستنارة ، أن يحب الكنيسة حتى يمكنه أن يشدّد أيّ عضو خامل فيها ليكون نشطًا وحيًّا وفعّالاً من جديد ، حتى وإن لم يفهم من حولك أو حتى لو رفضك من حولك ، فحبّك للكنيسة عروس المسيح يجعلك تصلي من أجلهم كأخوة وآباء بصدق حتى يمكنهم أن يروا ما تراه. 

تذكر أنّه في الكنيسة لا يوجد فعلة ومُنَظِّرون من بعيد ، ولكن أعضاء يكمل كل منهم الآخر 
رغم كلّ شيء ...

ابونا سيرافيم البراموسي


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

الخطية تستنفذ قوى الانسان الجسدية و النفسية ..و لكنها لا تستنفذ رحمة الله و محبته ..فالله أقوى من الانسان ( 1 كو 1 : 25 ) و لا يزال محباً للانسان قبل أن يخطئ و أثناء ما يخطئ و بعد أن يخطئ
القمص متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الصلاة مهما كانت تذللية ومهما أحس الانسان أثناءها بعدم استحقاقه الحديث مع الله بسبب كثرة تعدياته و ذنوبه و دناءاته ..فهي فوق كل هذا علامة محبة متبادلة مع الله ...فمحبة الله ظهرت في جذب الانسان للصلاة و الوقوف في حضرته و محبة الانسان ظهرت في تقديم القلب لله و لو بصورته الحزينة الآثمة النادمة


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لقد كنت معى لكن انا من اجل شقاوتى لم اكن معك ياالله" القديس اغسطينوس" ​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مانع عند الشيطان من الدخول في خداع المسميات. إذ يرى أنه ليس من (الحكمة) أن يسمى الخطية بأسمائها المنفرة, ففي ذلك كشف لأوراقه. 

وعدم الوصول إلى هدفه.مثل العلاقات الشبابية غير الطاهرة يسميها باسم الحب, بينما هي شهوة وليست حبًا.

وإعطاء الخطية اسم الفضيلة, يساعد الخطاة على الاستمرار فيها. كما يوقف تبكيت الضمير.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (8 نوفمبر 2014)

إياك و حمى الإسراع !! . و تقول لابد أن تحل المشكلة الآن ، و تتعب إن تأخر الحل عن الموعد الذى تفرضه . فيتعب فكرك ، و تتعب نفسيتك و أعصابك ، و تتعب روحياتك أيضا .......... مشكلتك ضعها فى يد الله ، و إنسها هناك . و ثق أن الله سوف لا ينساها ، أما انت فلا تقلق من جهة الوقت .

(بـقـلـم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)


----------



## soul & life (8 نوفمبر 2014)

صدق و آمن .. أن ربنا بيحبك و قادر يصلح كل اللى انت عملته ..
يا حبيبي أبوك هيلم وراك ... مش أبوك .. مسئول عنك!!

الأب اللى جرى و حضن أبنه جواه.. غطاه
قاله: يعنى أنا المسئول خلاص، أنا أدفع أى مديونية عليك، أنا أموت بدالك ..

بس خليك جوايا ... ربنا قادر يشيل كل الماضى وكل الخطايا .. بس ارجع ..
الرجوع هو أنك ترجع تتكلم مع ربنا ...


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2014)

_ إياك أن تُصدق المثل العامى الذى يقول " القرش الأبيض ينفع فى
اليوم الأسود ! " ..

 كلا ، فلن ينفعك سوى مراحم الله الذى يذكر جميع ذبائحك .

_ فى أحيان كثيرة يجد الإنسان جميع الأبواب مُغلقة ما عدا واحداً مفتوحاً .... و يبدو أن يد الله قد فتحته ، يد الله " الذى يفتح و لا أحد يُغلق " .

_ كل عمل طيب قد عملته ، سيشفع فيك فى يــــوم شــــدتـــك 
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2014)

خطية الادانة ضد الرحمة .. تجعلك غير رحيم وغير مستحق لرحمة ربنا

بالكيل الذى تكيلون به .. يكال لكم 

لو كنت بترحم الناس كان ربنا ارحمك .

ابونا داوود لمعى


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*هو ينجي وينقذ ويعمل الآيات والعجائب في السموات وفي الأرض. دانيال 6: 27

آآمين*


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*احذروا من التذمر لأنه اذا استولى على انسان يحول حياته الى جحيم ..اجعلوا الشكر يملأ حياتكم ..شكراً دائماً متواصلاً لكي يعمل الله بحياتكم و ينميكم في النعمة*


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

لو عاوز تتعلم التسليم،.... أتعلم أن أى دقيقة فاضيه، و انت مستنى ميعاد دكتور .. و انت سايق أو و انت على سريرك مش عارف تنام ...
ربنا بيوشوشك و بيقولك .... ممكن تقعد معايا .... 
تعالى حكى معايا ......

أبونا داوود لمعى


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2014)

المسيح لم يأت ويتألم ليؤسس مجتمعا دينياً يقدم هوية ويشبع الغريزة الدينية، لقد جاء ليعطي خلاصاً وحياة للهالكين.


----------



## soul & life (16 نوفمبر 2014)

إن كنت تيأس من نفسك ، فلا تيأس أبدا من نعمة الله ، إن كان عملك لا يوصلك إلى التوبة ، فإن عمل الله من أجللك ، يمكن أن يوصلك .

قداسة البابا شنودة


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لا يعطل الخدمة 
نقص المهارات 
أو القدرات 
أو الإمكانيات 
أو التمويل ...
ولكن ،
ذواتنا ...
تلك الطبقة السميكة المُعَطِّلَة لاختراق الروح للتأثير ...

ابونا سيرافيم البراموسي


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تتلكأوا في طريق الحياة الروحية، لا تقفوا، ولا تنشغلوا بمناظر الطريق، لا تسمحوا لأعدائكم ولا لأحبائكم أن يعطلوكم.


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*على الله توكلت فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنعه بي الإنسان. مزمور 56: 11*


----------



## اني بل (20 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> *على الله توكلت فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنعه بي الإنسان. مزمور 56: 11*


 
فعلا من يتكل على الرب لا يخيب 
ربنا بيقولي ياجورجينا اتكلي علي وانا مدبر أمورك 
يارب اجعل حياتنا تكون ملكك وحدك وانت تكون ملجأنا ومصدر اتكالنا 
ربنا يبارك 
تقييم جامد


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2014)

- "عندما يشرق نور الشمس تهرب الوحوش الضارية وتختبئ في أوجرتها ، وهكذا حينما نبتدئ في الصلاة فهي شعاع يشرق علينا فيستضئ العقل بنورها وحينئذ تهرب كل الشهوات الوحشية الجاهلة"

القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم


----------



## soul & life (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الخطية مكروهة لدى الأب و محزنة للمسيح .. 
لكن بمجرد وقوف الخاطئ أمام الله الآب متمسكاً بالصليب و متوسلاً بدم المسيح تسقط عنه الخطية و يرفع عنه حكمها و تزول لعنتها .. لذلك جيد أن يحمل الانسان الصليب و يقّبله كثيراً وقت الصلاة
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (22 نوفمبر 2014)

أنت حاسس أن المرض اللي عندك تأديب، الخسارة تأديب ....
أوعى تفكر أن التأديب دا معناه .. أن ربنا بعيد عنك، أو بيكرهك ..
لا .. هو بيأدبك عشان بيجهزك للسماء، و قريب منك، وبيحبك قوى عشان كدا بيأدبك..
اقبل التأديب و قوله .. أدبنىو اعمل فيَّ اللي عاوزه لكن لا تصرف وجهك عنى..

ابونا داوود لمعى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الله محبة وكله حلاوة ومشتهيات وهو اله طيب وحلو المذاق وحمل صلباننا هينة وخفيفة لم لا نقدم صلباننا كان تكون صعابنا ومشقاتنا وامراضنا المستعصية لم لا نقدمها ذبائح مرضية لله اي نقبلها بكل حب ورضى وقناعة وان لا نلوم الله ابدا عليها حاشاه لانه ليس مصدرها بل هو يسمح بها وبعلمه لينقينا من شوائبنا ليزكي ارواحنا ونفوسنا لم لا نشكره عليها ولم لا نحمده عليها فهو اكثر شخص عالم بما هو لخيرنا ولصالحنا وهو دوما يعمل لخيرنا ولصالحنا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يحبك رغم طبيعتك الفاسدة بخطاياها التي هي معصية له ولكنه طويل الاناة جدا وصبور جدا يصبر عليك لكي يتيح لك فرصة الرجوع اليه الى حضنه الدافئ وهو اله امين وعادل يغفر لك خطاياك ان تبت وتندمت عليها وان اعترفت بها له ومحبته لك متفانية ولامحدودة فلماذا لا تقرر الان الرجوع اليه ان كنت بعيدا عنه ومشغولا بحياتك وبعالمك الخاص بك لانه يحبك اكثر مما يحبك اي شخص على وجه هذه الارض وليس لمصلحة فيك كما يحبك الناس بل لانه هو هكذا اله محبة وطبيعته محبة ولطف ورحمة واسعة تسعنا جميعا نحن البشر وتسع خطايا العالم كله


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ما اعظم الاتكال على الله كليا وتسليم امورك وحياتك وعائلتك بيديه الحانيتين وواثق تمام الثقة بانه سيقودها الى بر الامان الى الملكوت وغير ابها او قلقا بخصوص شئ ما ابدا فمن لديه هذه المشاعر وهي مشاعر الامان والاطمئنان لانه واثق وله رجاء قوي بالهه لن يتملكه الخوف ابدا فحتى لو اصبحت الحياة حوله صحراء قاحلة  فهو متاكد من ان الهه سيفتح له ينبوع ماء حي دائم يستقي منها ما يلزمه ولو حلت مجاعة حوله فانه متاكد من ان الهه سيبعث اكله مع الغراب فطوبى للمتكلين على الله لا على قدراتهم العقلية والبدنية ولا على ما يمتلكونه من مال ومقتنيات


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*صوت الله دائما تسبقه صلاة وتعقبه راحة ما بعدها راحة *


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الإنسان فى عرفى مدعو ليكون أسعد خليقة بالجهاد والعمل فى حدود الكفاف، فإن زاد عن حد الكفاف بسبب خدعة لذة الغنى وجمع الأموال فى البداية، فإنه وشيكاً ما يصدم بالحقيقة المدهشة أنه كلما ابتعد عن حد الكفاف ابتعد عن حد السعادة الآمنه الهادئة مهما أمن على سعادته بالمال. والإنسان دائماً أبداً يذكر أيام كفاحه الأول فى فقره وبساطة معيشته كأسعد وألذ أيام الحياة.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يجب ان نتقي الرب لا بمعنى نخافه بمعنى الخوف الحقيقي فالله ليس اله انتقام وقصاص حاشاه بل هو اله محبة وكله حلاوة ومشتهيات وطويل الاناة وصبور جدا على الخطاة ورحوم جدا بل بمعنى ان لا نحزن قلبه القدوس بارتكابنا الخطايا لانها ضده شخصيا وهو يحبنا جميها نحن جنس بني البشر منودون استثناء اذ محبته لنا عذرية وهو منى وشهوة قلبه المتواضع والوديع ان نخلص جميعا ونتمتع معه في ملكوته الابدي الذي اعدده لنا لنرثه


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

+أوَّل فضيلة ترتبط بالصوم هو ضبط النفس.وكما يضبط الصائم نفسه من جهة شهوة الطعام، كذلك يضبط نفسه عن كل فكر خاطئ وكل كلمة رديئة،وكل رغبة بطالة.ثم بعد ذلك يقوي فيه ضبط النفس

حتى يصبح منهج حياة. ليس في أيام الصوم فقط إنما في أيام الفطر أيضاً.
والصوم أيضاتصحبه التوبة. فيحاول الصائم أن يتخلَّص من كل خطيئة تتعبه
وتُعكِّر صفو قلبه وعلاقته مع اللَّه.وبدون التوبة يرفض اللَّه الصوم ولا يقبله.فاللَّه يُريد القلب النقي أكثر مِمَّا يُريد الجسد الجائع.

والتوبة موضوع طويل ينبغي في صومنا أن نحرص على جميع ما تتطلبه التوبة من مشاعر ومن تغيير الحياة إلى أفضل

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ارفع عينيك من على نفسك ومن على احتياجك النفسي والمادي والروحي ومن وطاءة والانكسار في حياتك ومن على انجازاتك المادية والروحية ارفع عينيك لله وحده وبص عليه واجعل طريقك مستقيمة ليس فيها اعوجاج لان الله طريقه مستقيمة واجعله نمرة واحد في حياتك وارفع نفسك من سجن احتياجاتك المادية والزمنية ليه فعلاقتك يجب ان لا تكون مرهونة بتسديد احتياجاتك لانه هو صالح وهو متكفل بتسديد كل احتاجاتك وارفع عينيك من الجبال والاكمة في حياتك ان كانت انجازات مادية او حتى روحية ارفعها ليه واجعل له الاولوية في حياتك فيعلن مجد الله فيك ويرى كل البشر ابنه يسوع فيك لان الذين نظروا اليه استناروا استريحوا وحصلت استنارة ليست مادية او زمنية بل اساتنارة ذهنية فندخل في شركة روحية مع الله لان الله لديه حلم ثاني ليك ليس كحلمك انت هو ان يستعلن مجد الله فيك فيرى كل البشر ابنه يسوع فيك انت فتشفى من انكسارك ومن زنقتك ومن وطائتك ويرى الاخرون نوره فيك لا تضع عراقيل في علاقتك مع الله لا تظل باصص على احتياجك المادي والنفسي ولا تبص على انجازاتك المادية  وحتى الروحية اخرج من دائرة نفسك واحتياجاتك الى دائرة النظر لله فقط بل بص على الله وحده هو يكون هدفك الرئيسي فيعلن مجده فيك ويرى الاخرون ابنه يسوع فيك


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

الصوم يا إخوتي ليس هو مُجرَّد جوع للجسد،بل هو غذاء للروح.
الصوم فترة ترتفع فيها الروح،وتجذب الجسد معها.تُخلِّصه من أثقاله وتجذبه معها إلى فوق،لكي يعمل معها عمل الرب بلا عائق.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*خذ نقطة الضعف اللى فيك واجعلها موضوع صلواتك وجهادك فى هذا الصوم*


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

لتكن فترة الصوم هذه هي فترة صراع لك مع الله، لتنال منه قوة تنتصر بها على خطاياك. درب نفسك خلال الصوم على هذا الصراع وقل:
مادام الصوم يخرج الشياطين حسب قول الرب، فليته يخرج الشياطين التي تحاربني في خطايا معينة..

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 نوفمبر 2014)

لا ترد الاساءة والاهانة بمثلها بل تحملها وتحداها بالم يسوع الرب ويجب ان تصمت كليا ولا ترد ازاء من يسيىء اليك وطوباك ان كان ذلك فقط بسبب كونك مسيحي فافرح وتهلل لان اجرك عظيم في ملكوت الله وصلي على نية من اساء اليك ومن اهانك لكي يغفر الله لهم ولا تنتقم لنفسك تاركا الانتقام لله العادل الرحيم


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

+كثيرون يخطئون عندما يظنون أن الصلاة هى الطلب والتوسل لله .
الصلاة قبل أن تكون هكذا هى أولآ تمتع بالتواجد فى حضرة الآب .
+يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
الصلاة هى أعماق أكثر منها كلمات
هى نفس متأملة أكثر منها يد مرتفعة الى فوق
هى تأمل أكثر منها حركات خارجية
هى قلب حار وفكر متضع
لا ننسى أبدآ أن الصلاة هى تمتع بحضرة الاب
قبل أن تكون كلمات شكر وطلب .
الصلاة هى تمتع بحب الله الآبوى
فهل تتمتع بهذا الحب .. بهذا الدفئ الذى من فوق !


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

فقد يبدو البعض قويا من الخارج بينما هو ضائع تماما من الداخل ، قد يسمع كلمة إهانة فيقول من الخارج (الله يسامحك) ..

بينما فى الداخل يتقد غضبا وحقدا .. إن تحويل الخد الأخر (مت39:5) كما قال احد القديسين _هو الحد الداخلى .. أعنى اﻷحتمال فى الداخل والمسامحة الداخلية ، ولوم النفس 
أيضا القوة الداخلية هى الأنتصار على النفس من الداخل.

فليس القوى هو الذى ينتصر على اﻷخرين ؛ انما هو الذى ينتصر على نفسة .

كما قال أحد القديسين : 

إن القوة الغضبية قد وضعت فى الأنسان ، لا لكى يغضب على الأخرين .. إنما لكى يغضب على نفسة إذا أخطأ .


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لكي تنجح أعمال الاماتة لابد أن يكون في اعتبار الإنسان أن الله لا يكافئ عنها بالأرضيات كتعويض لعزاء الإنسان, أو ينصره مثلا على خصمه, أو يُظهر حنانه وعطفه وحبه له على مستوى الجسديات ليشفيه من مرضه. وإنما الله يُظهر نفسه بكل طريقه في حياة الإنسان الداخلية أي في إنسانه الجديد بالعزاء والفرح والنصرة, فبقدر ما يفنى الخارج بأعماله; بقدر ما يتجدد الداخل ويحيا.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ماذا يكون شعورك عندما يمدحك الناس وأنت تعرف عن خفاياك ما يخجل؟
هل تنسي أثناء مدحهم تلك الخطايا التي لو عرفوها عنك لطردوك خارج المجمع أم أنت تتناساها؟ أم تعتبرها مكدرات لا يجب أن تظهر أثناء نشوتك بمديح الآخرين؟ إذن فأنت يهمك فقط خارج الكأس، يهمك أن تكون كالقبور المبيضة من الخارج ومن الداخل نتنة؟!
إذن فأنت تهمك الحياة الأرضية فقط ولا تأبه للحياة الآتية. صارح نفسك يا أخي المحبوب بحقيقية مشاعرك، واعترف بهذا بينك وبين نفسك أولاً، ثم اسكب هذه الذات أمام أب اعترافك، أسكبها في بكاء وأنين وألم مر.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الذي يحب يسوع قلبه يكون حاراً ملتهباً بالاحساس بشخصه دائماً ..سهل عليه جداً أن يتكلم دائماً مع المسيح و يصلي بانتباه و تكون دموعه سهلة و الدموع في الصلاة علامة على صدق المشاعر و عمق الصلاة

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تتشكى من الضيقة لانه ان كان الرب يسوع هو جوهر حياتك فسيحاربك ابليس وستتعرض لضيقات والام ولا تنسى ان الرب يسوع  هو دوما معك ولكن اشكره ومجده حتى وانت في الضيقة والالم والمرض لا ان تغضب منه وتقول لن اصلي مجددا فهذا ما يريده ابليس منك فلا تسمح له بذلك بل مجد الله واشكره واعبده وامدحه دوما لانه هو معك يرافقك يصقلك وينقيك في هذه الضيقات وخذ مثل الفتية الثلاثة الذين القوهم في اتون النار الم يكن رابعهم الرب يسوع اذ هو معهم ولم يسمح بحرقهم ولا بحرق حتى شعرهم ولم تبدو حتى رائحة الحرق عليهم تذكر ان كنت مع الرب يسوع ستتمتحن وستجرب وستتعرض للالام والامراض حتى المستعصية ولكن في فرق بين شخصين اصيبا بنفس الضيقة او الالم احدهما غاضب على الله والثاني يشكر ويحمد ويمجد الله على كل ما اصابه لانه عالم بان الله معه ولن يتركه وحده مطلقا وسيعطيه المنفذ حتى وان طال وتاخر المنفذ اذ لا بد وانه حتما سياتي لاننا واثقين من وعود الله لينا تبارك اسمه القدوس امين


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

يستحيل أن يبدأ الانسان بالصلاة المنسقة و يتغيب الله عن الانسان قط لأن محبة الله لا تبالي بخطايا الانسان التائب ولا تجزع من نجاساته أو شكوكه لأن عندها قوة غفران و تطهير لانهائية
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

"قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فىّ سلام، ف العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا ، أنا قد غلبت العالم"
(يوحنا ٣٣:١٦)


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تهتم بارضاء الله عنك وليس بارضاء الناس الذين حواليك واهتم باتمام مشيئة الله في حياتك ولا تهتم ان ارضى ذلك الناس فالناس ليوم الذين هم اصدقاؤك يحولهم عدو الخير الى الذ اعداؤك لانه يكره عطر المسيح يسوع الزكي الذي فيك فيحركهم ضدك فلا تستغرب من ذلك ولا تتفاجا بل تقبل ذلك بكل فرح ومحبة انه يعني ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو فيك وينعكس من خلالك للاخرين لذلك ابغضوك كما ابغضوه هو سابقا فلا تحزن ولا تهتم بل اعمل لارضاء الرب يسوع المسيح عنك جاهدا بكل ما لديك من خبرات ومؤهلات واسعى لجلب الاخرين اليه وكن سببا في خلاصهم الابدي والرب عندذاك سيعينك وسيعطيك الوسيلة لتحقيق ذلك خذ انت القرار وعلى الله التدبير


----------



## soul & life (3 ديسمبر 2014)

يارب نحن لا نريد أن نعيش أحراراً في تفكيرنا لكن احصرنا بروحك القدوس لننقاد لك أنت وحدك لنكون شهوداً لسلطان ملكك علينا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 ديسمبر 2014)

ليكن حب الرب يسوع هو رجاؤك في حياتك وملكوته الابدي هو غايتك في غربتك وامل مسمعك وعقلك وانظارك اليه وصم اذانك عن ضجيج العالم وشهواته الفانية معه لان كل ما في العالم هو باطل وقبض الريح عش في العالم لكن لا نتقاد اليه بل انت قد الاخرين الى الرب يسوع وخلاصهم الابدي اينما حللت


----------



## soul & life (4 ديسمبر 2014)

كونوا جميعا خاضعين بعضكم لبعض، وتسربلوا بالتواضع، لأن الله يقاوم المستكبرين، وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة"

(١بطرس ٥:٥) الكاثوليكون


----------



## soul & life (4 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تقل " إننى أذهب إلى الكنيسة و لا أستفيد " ، لأن غيرك يذهب و يستفيد .. لو كنت تريد أن تستفيد لأستفدت .... إن لم تستفد من القداس ، يمكنك أن تستفيد من العظة . و إن لم تستفد من العظة ، يمكنك أن تستفيد من مجرد القراءات ، بل من مجرد الوجود فى الكنيسة فى جو روحى .. بل يمكنك أن تستفيد لو أردت من منظر الأيقونات و من الشموع .. أو على الأقل تخلو إلى نفسك مع الله و لو لحظات ..

( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة )


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

صحيح الو بيروح الكنيسة وبيسمع كلمة ربنا لابد انو يستفيد يلي بيقول غير كده يبقى يبقى رايح جسد بس بدون روح 
ربنا يباركك 
واحلى تقييم


----------



## soul & life (5 ديسمبر 2014)

المحبة الحقيقية ينبغي ان تكون محبة عملية, فلا نحب بالكلام ولاباللسان, بل بالعمل والحق. 
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (6 ديسمبر 2014)

"وانما ان كان احدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذى يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولا يعيّر فسيعطى له" 
(يعقوب ٥:١) الكاثوليكون


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ثق أن أعظم طريقة يمكن أن تعلم أولادك مخافة الله هى أن تجلس وحدك فى غرفتك الخاصة بعيداً عنهم وتقرأ الإنجيل باستمرار، فتنطبع هذه الصورة فى أذهانهم، فيشبوا على معرفتهم بضرورة الاعتكاف والصلاة وقراءة الإنجيل فى الخلوة. لأن ما تعلمه أمام أولادك باهتمام وانتظام ومثابرة وجد يعتبرونه هم أنه من ضروريات الحياة، أما إذا كانت قراءتك بلا اهتمام وبلا انتظام، فلن يأخذوا الدين ولا الإنجيل بمأخذ الجد هم أيضاً إذا شبوا وكبروا.
واعلم أنه كما تجاهد جسدانياً لإطعام هذه النفوس جسدياً، عليك أن تجاهد أيضاً بصورة جدية واضحة لتغذيتهم روحياً أيضاً


----------



## soul & life (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*"عند الناس غير مستطاع،لكن ليس عند الله، لأن كل شئ مستطاع
عند الله" 
(مرقس ٢٧:١٠) *


----------



## soul & life (9 ديسمبر 2014)

"إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ،فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعنى ، فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى فهذا يخلصها"
(لوقا ٢٣:٩-٢٤)


----------



## soul & life (9 ديسمبر 2014)

قد يسمح الله أن ترتفع نعمته عنك أو أن يلقيك إلى أيدى أعدائك ، و تذلك الخطية .... حتى تشعر بقيمة النعمة التى رفضتها ، و لا تعود ترفضها فيما بعد حينما تعمل النعمة فيك للتوبة
( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)


----------



## soul & life (9 ديسمبر 2014)

علينا أن نحمل روح الأتضاع فينا، اي نشعر بأننا لا شئ بسبب خطايانا ونشعر بأننا بالمسيح فقط تغفر خطايانا فنشكره ونسبحه العمر كله


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تبكي على امور مادية عالمية ارضية فقدتها فكل شئ في هذا العالم باطل وقبض الريح بل ابكي وتندم واحزن بدموع على اصرارك على ارتكاب الخطايا التي تحزن قلب الله القدوس فكلنا خطاة واولهم انا ولا يوجد ولا بار واحد على كل هذه الارض وليكن بكاؤك ونحيبك على احزان قلب الله القدوس الذي لم يفعل لك شيئا يستحق منك ان تحزنه
بل كل اعماله خير ولصالحك ولخيرك وهو يهدف الى رجوعك اليه وتوبتك وندامتك باسرع وقت ممكن لانه يريد ان يمتعك بخيراته وببركاته وبنعمه لكن يوجد عائق بينك وبينه اشبه بجدار فاصل يعيق وصول هذه الخيرات والبركات والنعم الالهية الا وهي خطاياك وخطاياي وخطايانا كلنا


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*"يَنْبَغِي أَنَّكُمْ تَتْعَبُونَ وَتَعْضُدُونَ الضُّعَفَاءَ، مُتَذَكِّرِينَ كَلِمَاتِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ»".
(أعمال الرسل ٣٥:٥) *


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

لا يجوز أن يغضب إنسان و يتكلم بكلام خاطىء ، ثم يعتذر له أحدهم و يقول " و لكن قلبه أبيض " ... فالقلب الأبيض ألفاظه بيضاء ، و الإنسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يُخرج الصلاح >

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 ديسمبر 2014)

قال الرب يسوع (من غضب على اخيه فانه يستوجب الحكم) حيث الغضب هو مشاعر داخلية تصدر من القلب وان لم نتحكم بها بروية وبتعقل تولد الانفجار وارتكاب اعمال شريرة وايضا قد قال الرب يسوع ( ان غضب اخيك منك اذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه لتصالحه  وان لم يسمع منك فخذ شاهدين او ثلاثة فان لم يسمع لهم فقل للكنيسة التي هي جسد المسيح وان لم يسمع للكنيسة فيجب معاملته كالوثنين لانه لا يسمع لصوت الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ويتمعق الرب يسوع من الافعال الخارجية الى المشاعر الداخلية للقلب فالقلب مصدر كل الافعال الخيرة والشريرة ويوصي ان نكون انقياء القلوب كما في انجيل التطويبات انجيل متى وبان لا نغضب على الاخ او القريب بتاتا ويكافانا ان سمعنا له  وطبقنا وصاياه عمليا في حياتنا بالملكوت الابدي


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*ياربي يسوع ..اجعل اذني تلتقط رسالتك كل يوم من وسط ضجيج العالم ..افرز صوتك الحلو من وسط آلاف الأصوات التي أسمعها
أبونا متى المسكين*


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

" أقمع جسدى وأستعبده" (اكو27:9)
اربط فكرك وأعضاءك بصليب المسيح ولا تتهاون مع الخطية. فالمسيح يقول: إن أعثرتك عينك فاقلعها أو يدك فاقطعها وألقيها عنك، بمعنى المقاومة حتى الدم أفضل من أن تودى بك إلى جهنم. إلى هذا الحد ينصحك المسيح أن تكون رقيباً ومؤدباً، منتهراً لنفسك وجسدك، لأنه بدون قداسة لن تستطيع أن ترى الله. فمن أراد أن يسير فى نور المسيح، يلزمه أن يجحد الظلمة وأعمالها. وافهم واعلم أن المسيح أعطاك نعمة وشركة فى قيامته وحياته وبنوته، فأنت ابن النور !
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

في نطاق وصية الحب، علَّمنا السيد المسيح أن نحب الخير، ونحب الغير. ويقول لنا الكتاب: " إن كنت لا تحب أخاك الذي تراه، فكيف إذن تحب اللَّه الذي لا تراه؟! ". إذن فعدم محبتنا للناس، تعني ضمناً عدم محبة للَّه الذي خلقهم والذي يهتم بهم جميعاً
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

أنتم تصومون، يا أحبائى، وتحاولون أن تأخذوا اختباراً على مستوى أقل، أو نموذجاً بسيطاً عن حياة الملكوت، أى الحياة الأخرى. فكل إنسان صائم، إن كان صائماً بالحق، فهو إنسان يحيا فى الملكوت، حتى لو كان اختباره هذا محدوداً بزمن ما. ولكن ما أجمل أن ننتهز هذه الفرصة، مهما كانت فترة الصوم: ست ساعات، أو عشر ساعات، والرب يعطكيم أن تنتفعوا من هذه الفترة الزمنية، ونعتبرها فعلاً جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الحياة التى سنعيشها فوق فى الملكوت، لأننا مدعوون من الآن، وفى هذا الزمان، أن نسبق ونتذوق الحياة الأخرى التى بلا غرائز.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

" وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ."
(٢كونثوس ١٨:٤)


----------



## اني بل (16 ديسمبر 2014)

فعلا" الأشياء المنظورة وقتية بتزول بسرعة لكن لما ننظر للقوق وماتلتفت للأرضيات....ساعتها رح نفرح وهيك في مكافأة هي حياة أبدية بصحبة الرب
ميرسي ياعسل


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيحى هو إنسان صائم، ليس بمفهوم الأكل والشرب فقط، وإنما هو صائم لانه مهاجر، صائم عن شهواته، صائم عن مجاذبات هذا الدهر القادرة أن تشد الإنسان إلى الأرض مرة أخرى لتدفنه تحت التراب. نحن محلقون ومهاجرون.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

قال سفر النشيد: "مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها" (نش 8: 7).
فإن كانت المحبة قوية وثابتة، لا يمكن أن تزعزعها الأسباب الخارجية أيا كانت،كالبيت المبنى على الصخر.

+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بقدر إرتفاع قدر الإنسان ، ترتفع مسئولية خطيئته .... هناك فرق بين سقطة الإنسان من الطابق الأول من منزل ، و سقطة آخر من الطابق العاشر .. و سقطة ثالث من مدينة كائنة على جبل أو من أعلى المنارة التى تضيء لكل الناس .
( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة )


----------



## اني بل (21 ديسمبر 2014)

شئ رااائع 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك ياقمر ويكللك بالنجاح 
وعام سعيد عليكي وعلى اسرتك


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

استخدام القوة هو ضد المسيرة إلى الملكوت: " أحبوا أعدائكم". فإذا رجعتم إلى الإنسان الأول تجدون أن الشريعة السائدة كانت هى شريعة الغاب، وتجدون أن الشريعة الطبيعية للإنسان كانت هى البقاء للأصلح. فما معنى هذا؟ معناه أن الحيوانات تتعارك مع بعضها البعض، والذى يغلب هو الذى يحيا، أما المغلوب فإنه يعانى من الجروح ثم يموت. حياة يعيش فيها الأصلح، وهذا هو قانون التراب أو قانون الغاب.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*يارب ارسل فيضاً من روحك القدوس على كنيستك في هذه الأيام و املأ شعبك من مواهب الروح ليذوق مختاروك بهجة الخلاص و يفرحوا بنور وجهك و يتهللوا بعمل نعمتك في حياتهم كل يوم ..آمين*


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

هل حضرت هدية المسيح ؟
ماذا سوف تعطية ؟؟؟
البعض يريد ان يعطى هدية غالية جداً جداً جداً وهى .....
القلب ، نعم القلب ، القلب الخاشع ، المحب ، المشتاق الى حبيبه ليسكن فيه ......
القلب الذى يرنم مع الملائكة قولهم الجميل “المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة”، وهي نفسها كلمات الأنشودة الجميلة والترنيمة العذبة التي رنمتها الملائكة مع ميلاد السيد المسيح قبل أكثر من ألفي عام، والذي كان ميلاده رسالة حُب ورسالة سلام وخلاص للعالم أجمع.
أحبائى ... لما تعطى قلبك بإرادتك سترى الخيرات فى الحياة والابدية ..


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

إن كان المسيح يدعوك للأقتراب إليه ليهبك بركات كثيرة ، بل يُعطيك محبة العريس لعروسه ، ويُزينك بكل فضيلة ، فلا تتكاسل ، بل أسرع إليه بنشاط ، وانتهز كل فرصة لتكون معه ، فتتمتع بعشرته ...
 تمتع بذكر اسم الله كل يوم مرات كثيرة ليرتفع ذهنك ، ثم قلبك إليه ، فيعطيك هذا سلاما ، ثم يكشف لك الله أسراره ، ويُمتعك بعشرته ، فتحيا فى فرح إلى الأبد .


----------



## soul & life (27 ديسمبر 2014)

ان المشكلة العظمى التي تعترض طريقنا الى المسيح هي ان نمسك بذواتنا ولا نمسك بالمسيح وعند الخطر أو التعب تظهر أنفسنا و لا يظهر المسيح
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2014)

في الأيام الحلوة.. كثيرا ما تواجهنا إحباطات صغيرة لكنها تبدو كبيرة..
لأن عدو كل خير لا يريد لنا أن نفرح .. خاصة بكل ما يخص علاقتنا بالله و بخدمته... ومعها ننسى بركات و إحسانات و معجزات بلا عدد...
ننسي مكانتنا عند الله وعند الناس اللي بيحبونا...
ننسي الغفران .. وفرصة العمل مع الله في الخدمة...
فلنحذر يا احبائي ... من أن يسرق أحد فرحنا
وسلامنا. ..ولنحصي البركات ونتخطي الاحباطات ولا نكف عن شكره وتسبيحه...
سنة سعيدة ...... أبونا داود لمعي


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2015)

كل سنة وقلوبكم مليانة بأفراح طفل المزود
+كان ميلاد السيد المسيح مناسبة فرح
فرح الملائكة بميلاده. وانشدوا نشيدهم الخالد "المجد لله في الأعالي. وعلي الأرض السلام. وفي الناس المسرة". 
ودَعوا الرعاة أيضا للاشتراك معهم في الفرح. لأنه فرح لجميع الشعب. والعذراء فرحت. وعائلة زكريا الكاهن فرحت. ومازال العالم يفرح إنه فرح ببدء عهد جديد. تظهر فيه مبادئ جديدة وقيم سامية عالية يقدمها السيد المسيح للعالم.
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2015)

الذى يريد أن يصير للمسيح تلميذاً، فقبل أن يحمل الصليب ليتبعه، عليه أولاً أن يولد فى المزود هناك وراء البشرية كلها يضع نفسه، وبين الحيوانات يختار له مكاناً. وهو إن صنع هذا تماماً فسوف يجد أنه لم يستطيع أن يتضع كما يجب، لأنه سوف يرى السيد الرب لا يزال أكثر منه تواضعاً حتى يظل إلى الأبد يقول: "تعلموا منى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب" (مت29:11).
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

لتكن الرحمة في قلوبنا لكي يرحمنا الله ويغفر ذنوبنا محبة الله العظيمة تنقذنا من شدائدنا


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

انتبه ايها الانسان !!

 لا تنسى فضل الرب علينا .. خلصنا ويشفق علينا - بغفرانه لاثامنا العظيمة -لنكن مثل فادينا ان نلتفت الى حاجات الاخرين ومشاعرهم ونفتح قلوبنا لهم بفرح ونسامح بعضنا لان فرح الغفران يبهج القلب ويفتح باب الملكوت


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

أنت ليس عليك خطية عند المسيح بل لك عند المسيح نعمة، ولكن إن كنت أنت أهملت في اقتنائها فعليك بالصلاة لتنال النعمة التي هي حقك في المسيح والنعمة تكفيك،
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

إنّ الرب لا يطلب تنسيق الكلام و مهارة تركيب الألفاظ , بل يطلب حرارة النفس و غيرتها . و كلّ من يتقدّم بهذه الغيرة و الحرارة و يتكلّم أمامه بما يشعر و هو راضٍ عما يقدّمه , يخرج من لدن الرب و قد نال كلّ شيء .
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

في علاقة وثيقة بين أن يكون ايمانك قوي وغفرانك شديد .. يعني إيه ؟؟ .. يعني لو ايمانك فعلا زيادة هتحتمل اخطاء الناس مهما عملوا .


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

روح المجد الباطل أكثر الأفكار خبثًا، مستعد أن ينمو في نفوس الذين يمارسون الفضيلة. يقودهم إلى إظهار جهادهم علانيَّة ليجمع المديح من الناس، فيتخيَّلون في أنفسهم أنهم يُشفون الناس، ويُفزِعون الشيَّاطين، وأن جماهير الناس يزدحمون حولهم ليلمسوا ثيابهم... شيطان الكبرياء هو علَّة تحطيم النفس تمامًا
الاب اوغريس


----------



## soul & life (26 يناير 2015)

ليس كل ترك للخطية يُعتبر توبة ، فقد يبتعد الإنسان عن الخطية بسبب الخوف ، أو الخجل ، أو العجز ، أو المشغولية ( مع بقاء محبتها في القلب ) .. أو بسبب أن الظروف غير مُتاحه ، و لا تعتبر هذه توبة .... أما التوبة الحقيقية ، فهي ترك الخطية عملاً و فكراً و قلباً ، حُباً في الله و وصاياه و ملكوته ، و حرصاً من التائب علي أبديته .
( قداسـة البابا شـنودة )


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

* ﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ
ﺭﻭﺣﺎﻧﻴﺔ، ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ
ﻏﻴﻮﺭﺓ، ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ
ﺳﻤﺎﻭﻳﺔ....من اقوال القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## انت مهم (28 يناير 2015)

في غاية الروعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> في غاية الروعه ربنا يباركك



ميرسى سماح نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

كثرة الصلاة في النهار و الليل كأن يصلي الانسان عشرين مرة أو ثلاثين ..كل ما يجود به الروح القدس من حديث و حب و لو لمدة خمس دقائق أو دقيقة واحدة ..هذا كفيل أن يغير في كياننا العقلي و القلبي و في طبائعنا و أخلاقنا تغييراً جوهرياً لا نلحظه نحن بسهولة و لكن يستطيع أي انسان قريب منا أن يراه فينا.


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

الأمراض النفسية يمكن أن تنتقل بالعدوى من شخص لآخر،
تماما مثل الأمراض الجسدية...
فمعاشرة الشكاكين قد تدخل الشك إلى النفس.
والاستماع إلى كلام الخائفين قد يجلب الخوف.
وهكذا أيضًا القلق،والاضطراب،والظنون،والغيرة،والشهوة...
يمكن أن تنتقل بالعشرة،والصداقة،وتبادل الحكايات والأخبار.
لهذا كان لابد للإنسان أن يتخير أصدقاؤه...
وليست الأمراض النفسية فقط هي التي تنتقل بالعدوى،
بل الأمراض الروحية أيضًا...
القديس البابا شنودة


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

أحياناً تصير الخدمة مهرباً سرياً لتحاشى مواجهة النفس! و أحياناً تصير الخدمة اعتذاراً(مخادعاً) عن الصلاة! أحياناً تصير ميداناً تستجيزه النفس لتستعرض فيه عضلاتها! و أحياناً تكون تعويضاً سهلاً عن فشل القيام بوظائف هامة فى العالم! واحياناً احترافاً صرفاً للتعليم كهوى للنفس يلذذها!
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

المسيح لن يحاسبكم على الهزات الناقصة من اللحن و لكن سيحاسبكم على المحبة الناقصة.


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

ان كنت انت فى العالم مش قادر تقضى دقائق او ساعات مع ربنا !!!! طب لما تروح الابديه تقعد مع ربنا تعمل ايه ؟؟؟!! لو متمرنتش تكلم ربنا هنا و لما بتتكلم مبطولش طب لما تروح الابديه هتقوله انا زهقت يا رب ودينى حته تانى ؟؟؟؟!! (البابا شنوده )


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

ليس عبثاً وضعت الكنيسة هذا الصوم المبارك فى هذا الوقت بالذات، فترتيب الكنيسة دائماً ملهم.
تعلمون أننا قادمون على الصوم الأربعينى المقدس. والكلام هنا مركز وموجه فكلمة "الأربعين" ذات أهمية خاصة، ذلك لأننا قادمون على موت يجوزه المسيح عن البشرية كلها. وهذا ما حدا بالآبن المبارك أن يترك مجده ويلبس بشريتنا لكى ينقذها. قدم نفسه عوضاً عن هلاكها ثم قام، فصار موته وقيامته مصدر خلاص وتوبة لا تنتهى. صار آية لكل من يريد أن يرى.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## انت مهم (3 فبراير 2015)

كتير بناءه وجميله 
ربنا يباركك يا غاليه


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

فى محاولة النواتية للتخفيف من حمولة السفينة ؛ أثبتوا ان أثقل اﻷحمال جميعآ كان هو
(عدم طاعة يونان)
*" ليس شئ أثقل أو أكثر إرهاقآ من أحمال الخطية و عدم الطاعة"*

* يوحنا ذهبى الفم *


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2015)

لا تخف من الباطل أن ينتشر أو ينتصر ...
إن الباطل لابد أن يهزم أمام صمود الحق ، 
مهما طال به الزمن . وكل جليات له داود ، ينتظره ، وينتصر عليه ... 
بأسم رب الجنود .............. ( قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث )


----------



## انت مهم (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## soul & life (9 فبراير 2015)

ما أجمل أن يصلي الإنسان . إنه يشعر في صلاته إنه قد إنتقل من مستوي الأرضيين إلي مستوي السمائيين ، لكي يشارك الملائكة في طقسهم … إن الصلاة شرف عظيم لا نستحقه . فنحن بها ندخل في عشرة مع الله ، ونذوق وننظر ما أطيب الرب . وفيها تكون أذنا الرب ملتصقة بأفواهنا .
( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة )


----------



## soul & life (9 فبراير 2015)

صراخ الخطاة ثمَّنه المسيح بدمه!! 
فالذي يهين الخاطئ يزدري بدم المسيح ولا يقيم للروح اعتباراً
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (9 فبراير 2015)

إن الله يستخدم كل الطرق لإيقاظنا ، سواء كانت ضيقة أو ضربة أو مرضاً ، أو مذلة أو فشلاً ، لكى نصحو إلى أنفسنا ..... و لكن لماذا ننتظر ضربات الرب لكى نصحو ؟! لماذا لا نصحو من الآن ؟ و لا نُلجىء الله إلى إستخدام الشدة معنا .
( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

كل يوم مُثمر و ثابت فى الرب ، هو يوم حىّ .... و كل يوم مر فى الخطية ، هو يوم ميت .
( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

الرب يعرف ما بداخلك من ضيق الرب يعرف ماذا تريد فلا تلتجئ إلى آخر سواه فهو القادر ع كل شئ.


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ،
فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك
( البابا الأنبا شنــــــــوده الثالث)


----------



## اني بل (10 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ،
> فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك
> ( البابا الأنبا شنــــــــوده الثالث)


 
أمين 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك ومحبتك ياغالية


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

يعتذر البعض بعبارة: (أنا ضعيف، والوصية الإلهية صعبة!)، وهنا عُذر غير مقبول لأنه لو كانت الوصية صعبة وغير ممكنة، ما كان اللَّه يأمر بها. إن اللَّه لا يأمرنا أبداً بالمستحيل.
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (13 فبراير 2015)

الإستسلام لعدم الحب هو حكم بالإعدام على السعادة والبساطة و النقاوة....
الجهاد فى المحبة .. هو اختيار الباب الضيق، و الإصرار عليه حتى النهاية ...
لما تلاقي مشاعر رفض أو إدانة أو غضب من إنسان ..
تحدى نفسك و قل و اعمل عكسها تماماً .. لو انتصرت على نفسك ..
تتمتع بحضن المسيح الذى ليس له مثيل أو بديل ...


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الإستسلام لعدم الحب هو حكم بالإعدام على السعادة والبساطة و النقاوة....
> الجهاد فى المحبة .. هو اختيار الباب الضيق، و الإصرار عليه حتى النهاية ...
> لما تلاقي مشاعر رفض أو إدانة أو غضب من إنسان ..
> تحدى نفسك و قل و اعمل عكسها تماماً .. لو انتصرت على نفسك ..
> تتمتع بحضن المسيح الذى ليس له مثيل أو بديل ...


 
حالتي بالضبط ياغالية ...
ربنا لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح 
كل شئ بالدنيا يحتاج لجهاد وربنا يقوينا عشان نكون من الناجحين واومناء في حقله
ربنا يباركك ياغالية


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2015)

الخدمة بذل واحتراق نفس رأت النور والتهبت بحب الذى رأته، والخدمة الناجحة كل يوم تزداد نوراً على نور، وحرارة على حرارة، وإخلاصاً على إخلاص، وتجديداً على تجديد.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2015)

في البدء تكون الصلاة تحتاج الى قسر كثير لطبيعة الجسد و الذات الترابية التي لا تود أن تخسر شيئاً من لذة الدنيا في سبيل حياة أخرى ليست للجسد و ليست للذات مطلقاً ..


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2015)

+ كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة بدء الصوم المقدس الكبير +
**بدون التوبة، يرفض الله صومك ولا يقبله. وبهذا تكون لا ربحت سماءً ولا أرضاً. وتكون قد منعت جسدك عن الطعام بلا فائدة وبلا أجر سماوى. فإن أردت أن يقبل الله صومك، راجع نفسك، واعرف ماهى خطاياك وأرجع عنها وتب. 
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2015)

وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت. رؤيا ٢١: ٤


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2015)

بدء الصوم المقدس...
فلنسمع الرب على لسان النبي يوئيل قائلاً: «قدسوا صوماً نادوا باعتكاف… مزِّقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم»(يوئيل1: 14 و2: 13) ولنصم صوماً مقبولاً لا عن الطعام والشراب فحسب بل عن الشر والآثام، لتصمْ أفكارنا عن التصورات الردئية، وألسنتنا عن الكلام الباطل، وأجسادنا عن الشهوات القبيحة، ولتخضع إرادتنا للـه تعالى، ليكون صومنا مقبولاً لديه تعالى كقول نبيِّه إشعيا: «أليس هذا صوماً اختاره، حلَّ قيود الشر، فكّ عقد النير وإطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً… أليس أن تَكسِرَ للجائع خبزك وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك…، حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب، وتستغيث فيقول هاأنذا»
(أش58: 6ـ 12)


----------



## soul & life (18 فبراير 2015)

أعدوا قلوبكم، يا أحباء يسوع ليأتى ويسكن فيها لأنه على الأبواب.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (18 فبراير 2015)

لتكن صلواتك فى الصوم هى من أعماق قلبك وبكل مشاعرك. ولا تحاول أن تريح ضميرك بمجموعة من التلاوات لا عمق فيها، ولا هى خارجة من قلبك. وأعلم أن الصلاة من واقع اسمها هى صلة... صلة قلب بالهه.
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لتكن صلواتك فى الصوم هى من أعماق قلبك وبكل مشاعرك. ولا تحاول أن تريح ضميرك بمجموعة من التلاوات لا عمق فيها، ولا هى خارجة من قلبك. وأعلم أن الصلاة من واقع اسمها هى صلة... صلة قلب بالهه.
> +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+



صح محتاجين للصلاة تدعم حياتنا الروحية وروحه القدوس يقوينا ويرافقنا ويكون معنا 
ربنا يباركك ياغالية


----------



## soul & life (21 فبراير 2015)

اذا أخطأ الانسان بعد أن يكون قد صلى -مهما كان الخطأ - فانه يتبقى رصيد قوة الصلاة .. فالصلاة غالبة في النهاية و من بعد كل الخطايا تبقى قوة مذخرة في قلب الانسان ووجدانه من الصلاة التي يكون قد رفعها لله بقلب مخلص و ضمير ندم و توبة


----------



## soul & life (22 فبراير 2015)

ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا وعلمنا التوبة يارب علمنا كيف نسجد امامك ونصرخ طالبين رحمتك .. شيل مننا يارب القلب الحجر .. شيل مننا الكبرياء والعند .. شيل مننا روح الادانة والغضب .. شيل مننا يارب الأنانية والذات والكرامة .. شيل مننا يارب افكار الدنيا وشهواتها ،الطمع .. شيل مننا يارب كل فكر غريب وكل مشغولية بطالة .. انزع ده كله مننا يارب .. اشفينا يارب من امراضنا الروحية يارب قبل امراضنا الجسدية ...


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

بارك كل من يشهد لك، بل بارك كل كل من يتألم عنك وبك، يارب.
أعط قوة وخلاصاً للشعب المسيحى لتكون فرصة أمامه ليتحد فى المحبة ويتحد فى الآلام.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

المعرفة الضارة لها امثلة عديدة منها:
معرفة صور من الخطيئة وتفاصيل تشوه نقاوة القلب، وتجلب له شهوات تتعبه.. ومعرفة اسرار بعض الناس واخطائهم مما يغير الانسان اليهم وتقديره لهم.. ومعرفة امور اخري مماثلة يقول عنها القلب في صدق 'ليتني ما عرفت'!
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2015)

يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح ، ووهبتنا نهاراً نفرح به
نسألك أن تنير عقولَنا وقلوبَنا بنور محبتك ، وليكن لنا مطلعُ صباحِكَ فاتحةَ كلِّ خير
فسدّد خطانا على سنّة مشوراتِكَ، ولا تسمح للخطيئة بأن تستعبدَنا، بل حرِّرنا من ظلمة الأميال
وثبتنا في مقاصدنا وأنرنا في تصرفاتنا
اليومَ وفي كلّ أيّام حياتِنا


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2015)

إن كل قامة بشرية تصلُح أن تأخذ المسيح لها. و المسيح لا يفرّق بين إنسان وآخر، هو لا ينظر إلي الوجه ولا إلي التاريخ الماضي للإنسان ولا إلي خطاياه، بل بالعكس فإذا كانت خطاياه كثيرة فهذا يكون أقرب إلي المسيح، هذه مضادة في الظاهر، ولكن في الواقع فإنه كلما كانت خطاياك كثيرة وشعرت بثقلها كلما كنت أقرب إلي قلب المسيح. إذن، فدخولنا للمسيح وحياتنا مع المسيح لا يحتاج إلي مقدمات ولا سابق حياة ولا وضعاً معيناً.
الأب متي المسكين


----------



## تكلا بولس (26 فبراير 2015)

*كلها كلمات جميلة 
لكن اللى حاسة بيه أكتر هى دى *
*قال الشيطان لله: اترك لي الأقوياء فأنني كفيل بهم, أما الضعفاء فإذ ليست لهم قوة لذلك يحاربونني بقوتك أنت فلا أقدر عليهم.

تمسك دائما بضعفك امام الرب فى صلاتك واطلب منه المعونة والسند لانك بقوة رب المجد تستقوى وتكون الغالب على كل فكر شرير .
*


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

لن ندرك النور إلا إذا عرفنا أولاً أننا فى ظلمة، ولن نحب النور إلا إذا أبغضنا الظلام!

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

صلاة الدموع و الندامة و الحزن العاصر للقلب هي انفعال بالحب و هي ايضاً تطهير للقلب لقبول المحب نفسه


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

ﻳﺨﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺸﻌﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻬﻢ ، ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺸﻌﺮﻭﻥ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺃﻧﻔﺼﻠﻮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺨﻄﺎﻳﺎﻫﻢ . )
 ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺑﺎ ﺷﻨﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

*إن وصلت الى المحبة المطلقة تكون وصلت إلى الله لأن المحبة الله والله محبة *


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

احذر من تكبر القلب لانه اشنع الرذائل كلها .

انبا باخوميوس


----------



## soul & life (20 أبريل 2015)

*الإنجيل حياة تعاش لا مبادىء تناقش.*
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (20 أبريل 2015)

العلاقة الشخصية مع الله تبدأ في اللحظة التي ندرك فيها حاجتنا إليه


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> العلاقة الشخصية مع الله تبدأ في اللحظة التي ندرك فيها حاجتنا إليه



روووعة ياغالية 
ربنا يعطيكي الصحة 
احنا طول ماعايشين محتاجين للرب وللمسته ولحنانه ورعايته ومن غيره احنا ولاشئ 
ربنا يباركك واحلى تقييم


----------



## soul & life (20 أبريل 2015)

في كل مشاكلك وفي كل نقائصك وفي كل ضعفاتك اطلب معونة إلهية. وليكن لك الإيمان في أن اللَّه سوف يستجيب صلواتك. وفي نفس الوقت جاهد على قدر ما تستطيع لكي تكون بلا عيب أمام اللَّه والناس.

+ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (21 أبريل 2015)

ما على الخاطئ إلاَّ أن يسرد خطاياه على الكاهن دون الدخول في التفاصيل - لأننا لسنا بصدد علم التحليل النفسي - لأن القصد الأساسي من سرد الخطايا هو أن يُقرَّ بها الخاطئ أمام المسيح!!! وأما التفاصيل فالمسيح يعرفها أكثر من الخاطئ.

أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (21 أبريل 2015)

الانسان حينما يستقر في صلواته و يحبها فانه يدخل في شركة روحية مع المسيح يكون من مؤهلاتها أن يبدأ قلب الانسان يتوجع على الخطاة و المظلومين و الفقراء أي أن الانسان يصير له قلب كقلب المسيح
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (22 أبريل 2015)

كل إنسان يمكن أن يتجاوب مع المحبة التي تعطي و تبذل و التي تريح و تفرح كل من يقابلها ...
و لـكـــن هل كل إنسان يستطيع أن يحتمـــل غيره إذا أخطأ إليـه ؟؟
و لا يفقد محبته أمام الإســـاءة , أو أمـام ما يظنه أنه إســــاءة ؟؟
إن الرسول بولس يقول :
( المحبة تحتمل كل شئ ...المحبة لا تسقط أبداا ...
مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة ) ( 1 كو 13 )
أن كل أخطاء الناس لم تستطع أن تغير محبة الله

+ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

أرجوك أن لا تجزع أبداً من ساعة التجربة، فهى تحمل لك أثمن كنوز المسيح، وفى ساعة المحنة والضيق ستعطى قوة لا تخطر لك على بال، وستعطى منطقاً يفحم كل جبار، وسترى ما لا يرى وتلقى الحبيب.
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

الرب يعطينا الشوق الى انكار الذات والاتضاع ...والابتعاد عن مواقف الأضواء والكرامة : " أما أنا فدودة لا انسان, عار عند البشر" ( مز 22 :6 )


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2015)

✤ إن الرب يطيل أناته علينا، ويمتحن إيمان مشيئتنا، ومحبتنا له امتحاناً؛ فيجب علينا أن نزيد اجتهادنا، ومثابرتنا، وثباتنا في طلب النعم والمواهب، مؤمنين وواثقين ثقة كاملة بأن الله أمين في وعده، وهو يعطي نعمته للذين يداومون على الطلب بإيمان إلى المنتهى، صابرين بغير تقلقل ✤
القديس الانبا مكاريوس الكبير


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2015)

الغيرة بغضة والادانة بغضة
واللي في قلبه بغضة نهايته الهلاك

ابونا مكاري يونان


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2015)

بدون المضايقات والمحن الخارجية، يصعُب على الإنسان أن يقاوم الكبرياء، والشعور بالتشامخ، وبدون دموع التوبة والندم، لا يمكن أن تتخلص من الأنانية الفريسية والبر الذاتي 

القديس ثيئوفان الناسك


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2015)

الخدمة الروحية ليست واجباً وحسب ..ولا مجرد رسالة و مهمة رسمية ..لكنها واجب محبة و رسالة محبة ومهمة محبة و سخرة محبة ...لم نقبلها الا بسبب المحبة التي أحبنا بها المسيح أولاً فأسرنا و استعبدنا للطف محبته !! ...فنحن نخدم الآخرين لأننا أسرى محبة المسيح ..وقد استعبدتنا محبته ..لنخدم بها و تخدم بنا
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2015)

انشغال الإنسان بحاله وتركزه فى الاهتمام بنفسه يجلب عليه أمراضاً نفسية ويجعل أجهزته الفكرية والعصبية تضطرب وتخرج عن سويتها. انشغالنا الوحيد هو النظر إلى الرب والاهتمام بالوجود معه، هذا يعيد إلى النفس قوتها وهدوءها وسلامها وفرحها.
(الأب متى المسكين)


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2015)

الذين يهتمون بالمظاهر الخارجية الزائفة، رُبَّما يشبهون قبوراً مزينة جداً من الخارج. بينما في الداخل أجساد قد تحلَّلت ويأكلها الدود! إن المظاهر الخارجية غير مقبولة عند اللَّه، ولا ينخدع بها جميع الناس.
ومع ذلك لا ننكر أنه بالإضافة إلى القلب النَّقي من الداخل، يحسُن أيضاً أن يكون الخارج أيضاً نقيَّاً: ويكون سلوك كل شخص حسنٌ جداً من الخارج، بحيث يكون ذلك نابعاً من القلب، وليس مُجرَّد تظاهر أو رياء لمُجرَّد نوال مديح الناس! بل الهدف هو إرضاء اللَّه، وأيضاً لكي لا يكون عثرة أمام الناس، بل قدوة صالحة تنفع الغير


+ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

حاولوا دائمًا أن ترفعوا من نفسية الناس ومعنوياتهم
"اسندوا الضعفاء" إن رأيتم إنسانًا يبكته الكثيرون، وينتقدونه، ويتهكمون عليه، وهو ذليل أمامهم: حاولوا أن تحتضنوه، وتقولوا فيه إن أمكنكم كلمة طيبة.. تأكدوا أنه لن ينسي هذا الموقف النبيل منكم كل أيام حياته.. إن هذه رسالة القلوب الكبيرة المحبة الحنونة، نحو صغار النفوس.


+ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (12 يوليو 2015)

علامة الخوف من الله هي الهرب من العيوب الصغيرة احتراساً من الوقوع في الذنوب الكبيرة

«القديس الأنبا باسيليوس»


----------



## soul & life (14 يوليو 2015)

أنظر كم أنت فى أشد الحاجة إلى اعتكاف وتوبة وتعديل للسلوك والأخلاق والصفات؟ لأنه بقدر ما تتطهر حياتك من أخطاء وخطايا بقدر ما تزداد رسالتك أثراً وفعلاً. 
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## philanthropist (16 يوليو 2015)

*ابحث عن الامل حتى فى اعمااااااااااااق اليأس .
لان الله قادر ان يخرج من وادى اليأس باباً للرجاء
افرحوا بالرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا..حلق فى سماء الفرح بجناحيك
صدقونى لما نبقى فرحانين الشيطان عمره مايقدر علينا....الانسان اللى فى عشرة مع ربنا مايخفش ويبقى مطمن...جاتله حرب فكر او شك مايخفش..يقول انا واثق ان ربنا مش هايسيبنى ويروح يتوسل لربنا ...الشياطين تخاف منه.*


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2015)

الشخص الخاطىء كإنسان مخدر، لا يدرى ما هو فيه..أحساسه الروحى معطل، فهو لا يحس ما هو فيه، ولا ماذا يفعل، ولا خطورة وجسامة ما يفعله. على رأى المثل (سارقاه السكين). هو في غفلة، خارج نفسه. ولذلك حسنا قيل عن الإبن الضال، لما استيقظ روحيا، إنه (رجع إلى نفسه) (لو 15: 17).
الإنسان في الخطية، في دوامة، ينسى فيها روحه، وينسى الله، وينسى القيم والمثل، إنه في غفوة، لا يشعر بكل هذا. 
حقا إن الشيطان، حينما يريد أن يوقع شخصا، يخدر ضميره أولا، أو يقوده بطريقه ما إلى حالة الغفوة والغفلة هذه، التي تعطل الحس الروحى، فلا يدرك ما هو فيه


+ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2015)

احذروا من تسويف العمر باطلاً، لئلا تداهمك الشيخوخة أو المرض قبل أن تملأ حياتك صلاة وتملأ قلبك بنور الوصية لتحفظك وتنير لك فى أيام الظلام.


أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2015)

ليست طباعك شيئاً ثابتاً ، فكما إكتسبتها يمكن أن تكتسب عكسها .... أما طبيعتك فهى صورة الله و مثاله .
+ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2015)

علينا أن ننقى نفوسنا؛ وذلك بالتدقيق فى حياتنا. فلا نعمل ولا نفكر ولا نتكلم إلا ونحاسب أنفسنا: لو كان المسيح أمامى الآن هل يوافق على عملى أو فكرى أو كلامى؟


أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 نوفمبر 2016)

ان كنت غارق في الهموم ولا منفذ لك ابدا والمشاكل تحيط بك من كل جانب القي بهمومك وضعفك والامك عند قدمي يسوع على الصليب وقل له طهرني يا ربي الحبيب من خطاياي واملاني من روحك القدوس وامتلكني بالكامل وسر بي لاتمام ارادتك في حياتي ولا تلجا للارتماء في حضن احد بل ارتمي في احضان المسيح وحده فهو سيتدخل بطرقه العجيبة وبتوقيته هو وسيحل كل مشاكلك وهمومك فقط ثق وتمسك به وخو سيقودك الى بر الامان وسلامه الذي يفوق كل عقل سيملاك وستصبح انسانا جديدا متبصرا روحيا وتسلك بمشورة روح الله القدوس الذي فيك


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2017)

هناك خطية كبيرة اسمها خطية التقصير والتكاسل .. البعض يعتقد بان عزلته عن العالم وجلوسه فى المنزل بعيدا عن الناس من الصفات الجميلة التى يتصف بها القديسين !
لكى تكون قريب من الله فيجب ان يكون الله وكلمة الله اقرب لك من العزلة لا تجعل عدو الخير يقيدك ويجعلك معزول عن العالم وملهى فى حياتك ومشغولياتك ومن ثم سوف تجد نفسك  بعدت عن كلمة الله الحية والفعالة وانطفئت بداخلك روح الله القدوس


----------



## soul & life (30 نوفمبر 2017)

لا تقاوم الشر بالشر ولا تنجذب وراء نداء الكبرياء بداخلك تذكر ملك الملوك كيف علمنا التواضع كييف احب ظالميه  فهاهو ملك الملوك يتواضع وينسى ملكه من اجل احبابه فكيف لك ايها الانسان تستصعب التواضع والغفران


----------



## انت مهم (1 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرااااااا


----------



## soul & life (4 ديسمبر 2017)

الصوم ليس فقط الامتناع عن مالذ وطاب
الصوم هو التوبة عن كل مهما كانت صغيرة او كبيرة
الصوم محبة وتسامح  اعتراف وتناول
الصوم يمنحك كل السبل لكى تحيا حياة بلا خطية
ويعطيك فرصة انك تقرب من السما


----------

